# Poor Responders : Part 73



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Me first me first ---- YAY!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Me second


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Me turd! Oh sorry, talking poo again!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Me third....


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nix - just found out about an exhibition I need to attend in Paris, much sooner than I had expected 23rd Jan - I expect you will be here when I am there!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

bum!  Although the way my luck goes with this IVF crap, they say they can't do the FET and I'll be back here so we can go for un petit apéro


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks dakota! BRB.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jeez what is it with all the poo references? 

Although I must admit I was feeling down in the dumps before but now all those miserable feelings have been flushed away!  Now I just hope that those with bumps and babies will come back and join us once they've dropped the kids off......    

xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

And what makes you think that those with bumps and babies will not want to talk about poo? Only difference is they will probably have more stories about baby poo..............


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just marking thread

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening my lovlies 

It must be catching dh says he must go as he has got turtles head    Managed nearly 10mins on treadmill on aerobic speed and 5mins on cross trainer, couldnt manage excerise bike as dh had raised seat and my little legs wouldnt reach the pedals   Thats it for me now im shattered, must be so out of condition 

Pixie hope ur ok hunny, not long to wait now, how is the symptom spotting going?  Keep   sweetie 

Anne - Not long for you now either, good luck for friday hope it all goes nice and smooth for you  

Bobbi - hope ur boiler is behaving itself now!  

Fishy - how u feeling hunny? 

Think im gonna catch last bit of emmerdale as over xmas seemed to get right back into it.  Sad i know  

Hello to laura, miranda, nix, purple, ally, becka, ali27, natasha, tracey, steph, angel, and all the others i cant think of cos my mind has gone blank 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just catching up and marking the thread.  Will be back later to chat.

Sorry post is short 

xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Christ-a-light! I'm 25 pages behind and a new thread to boot! Must confess I've just skimmed so I'm sorry if I'm not 100% bang up to date but it's a full time job keeping up with you oily jawed lot... it HAS to be the busiest on FF, n'est pas?

Well ladies... 

Ally - helloooo! I know you've been back for a while but I've not been on so hello and welcome back. Your illness sounded ghastly but it's brilliant to hear you sounding so chipper as before Crimbo was such a hard time for you. Brought sis along too? Good work missus

Anne - Can't believe you're about to kick off - exciting stuff! I'm not going to be able to make it on Friday I'm afraid - going out for dinner but I'm sure you ladies will have a ball. Fingers crossed for next time. I was told on my first scan that my ovaries were very "quiet" and that's what they were after. I honestly can't remember whether they told me I had follies or not at the first one but I'm sure you're going to be just fine. Thinking further I'm sure they didn't... I think I asked as i was basing my questions on out UCH experience where I was told I had 5 antral follies but at the Lister they don't look for these on the 1st scan.

Tracey - Nits? Oh no! What a bummer. Suppose that's a bit of a passion killer but I'm sure your Christmas stocking filler from hubby will be working it's magic very soon (if it's not done already!)

Pixie - good luck for test date honey... not long and lots of smiles and     coming rightacha. Did you mention testing early? Think you did but not 100% in my skim read so ignore me if not...  I was naughty and tested early and got a BFP, only to be followed by a BFN on my actual true testing date. I'm glad I tested early as it showed that implantation had taken place, even though it didn't stick in the end. If I'd not have tested early then we wouldn't have known that. I did get told off by a nurse at the Lister when I had my blood test - it's a very personal choice.

Purple - hello lady.... so sorry to hear about the maternal death - that must have been awful for your hubby. Lots of    for you both. Hope you enjoyed the puppy

Nix - Please don't apologise for letting it all out - we've all done it and that's what we're here for! Have you made a decision about how to play your tx yet?

Miranda - new piccie of Robert - what a cutie!

Kate - tricky one about your niece, think the other have covered it really.... respite in the loo if things go wobbly perhaps? Hope you are OK    anne's idea about having a specific role is a good one as that way you always have an excuse to swerve anything that might cause you to be upset.

Becks - hello there! Seems you're at home with these lovely ladies already. Loved your gym story, hilarious! We do seem to talk about poo a lot on here... I won't even start with my India stories - that was a very bad poo time in my life!

Laura - how are you getting on Super Woman? Glad you had a perfect start to the year with all your chiplets at home 

Natasha - hiya lovely... So you're flexing up DH then? Yoga you up!

Popsi - hello there chick, great to here the adoption is chugging along and can I nick you puppy for a bit? Sounds adorable

Donkey - glad stimming is going well

Bobbi - sorry to hear about your boiler, what a time to go too!

Little Jenny - hello missy! I was wondering where you were, worried you'd gone AWOL and was panicking but good to know our resident fountain of knowledge is still here. Unlucky on the timing but you'll be back for next month, will be still be able to check in from the US? The twins are adorable! 

I'm bound to have missed a trillion people so hello to all of you and muchos apologies!

OMG - what's with this 4.30am wake up - have I got the days right that it was Sun night/ early Mon morning? If it is then I did too... thought it was because DP and I got a tad drunk by accident (post Sunday roast and a bottle of vino which turned into another, then another) and I was snoozing by 9.30pm. Weird?!?!?!

Well I've not really posted this year - had a cracking New Year's Eve - got so very, very drunk and had a ball... Best NY in a really long time although my hangover on NY day was a doozer. Went to DP's friend's funeral on the 2nd which was heart breaking. He was only 35 and his 3 children under 10. The place was packed and it was so sad. Lots of resolutions to tell everyone I love them more and enjoy each day and live life, compounded by hearing about the maternal death. Peace and love to all....

Back to work has been bonkers - sooooo busy and really not in the zone, still feels like Christmas and begrudging the fact I'm having to actually do real work instead of jollying around with tinsel. Diet started yesterday and no more excessive boozing and so far I've been really good with the one tiny misdemeanor of a solitary chocolate praline today.  

But bestest, bestest most brilliant news so far is that DP and I have decided we're going to get married in Italy and have booked flights at the end of March to go on a scouting mission for venues etc with a view to doing the deed late September (if we can book it I suppose - we'll see as they might already be fully booked). Woo hoo!!! Been umming and ahhing for ages about whether to start planning and where/ when etc (life goes on hold for because of tx and "what ifs" and "maybes" once more) but after the funeral it seems right to pursue all of our dreams and see what comes out the other side. La la laaaa!!! I promise not to be Bridezilla - honest!

Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, congratulations Lucy! Fabulous news!

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh - I know one I forgot...

Steph - gorgeous bump pic!

Thanks Mir


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Lucy that's fantastic!  By the way forget the Bridezilla promise, we all do it, never make promises you can't keep!

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lucy - congratulations hunny, wow i love a good wedding especially if theres cake, sponge cake tho none of that horrible fruit cake with currants in , and Italy too, how romantic.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LUCY!! ​
Fantastic news and Italy will be wonderful in September, went to an amazing wedding in Rome last September and had an absolute ball, it was so wonderful walking through the cobbled streets from the church to reception behind the bride and groom, very romantico (but really buggered up my lovely shoes )

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

As you know I am on the pill now 'Microgynon', I haven't been on it for years and don't really remember the side effects but I have felt a little more bad tempered today (have been really nice recently which Ben has really enjoyed!!), had a headache last few days, boobs a little tender, do you reckon this is the pill?

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you taking DHEA as well? I found the mix of the two was horrid - bad tempered and sleepless to boot. I stopped the DHEA and I was fine again.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Lucy!    Will you be like Wayne and Colleen?  
Can't stop - watching the fat mums/babies programme - the 2 stone 1 year old in its high chair eating chips is coming up....... Loved the (morbidly obese) woman who described herself as 'slightly big'!  

NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm watching that too! My golly gosh...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

anne.. good luck for tomorrow i did say earlier but think it got lost amoungst the poop !! xx

lucy.. congratulations to you and your DP !!! thats lovely lovely news, i love weddings (which is obviously why i work in them lol !!) always make me go misy eyed, you can have my 8 year old puppy if you want for a bit !! she is a nightmare today trying to keep this huge plastic collar on her to stop her ripping the stitches out of her ear when all she wants to do is play   

huge hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - yes I am and I couldnt sleep at all last night - felt like I hadn't had a wink when I woke up!! I hadn't thought of that, it is a shame to stop the DHEA though, I had a week off when I was ill and I am worried that I won't be letting it do its work if I stop now, I hear it goes out of the system quite quickly, and if I am cycling in three weeks I probably need to keep it pretty topped up, what do you think??

Lovely Robert piccie hon - I seem to get these later than everyone else!! 

A xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The DHEA should have done its work by now - stop them, as lack of sleep and bad temper will undo the good!  

Honestly, I had a stand-up row with my boss in an open-plan office - God, I was baaaad.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, will you look at that! (ITV2). Have you ever had someone too fat for an epidural Nicks?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Miranda - agree with ally, its a beautiful pic, i only got it today too!

Ally - thanx for reminding me hunny its dhea and q10 time for me - almost forgot 

My god i've just turned over to the programme, and i thought 11stone 8 was huge, well suppose it is when ur only 4ft 10"


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, little Kate! *pats Kate* You are _tres tres_ little compared to this lot! You should have seen that tiny tot tucking into chips...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucy, congrats thats lovely!!!

Keep forgetting but mir bob looks so adorable in his new pic x

Night ladies hopefully catch you tomorrow x

Sx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lucy- congratulations on your forthcoming wedding, it'll be amazing x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lucy - congrats on your good news.  I feel the lurve from your NY resolutions  

Ally - i am taking micrgynon and its made me capable of murder!  Boobs sore too but sleeping fine....to fine really as cant get up in the mornings!!!  

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, thanks guys!

Thanks for sending that hand cream by the way, Pix! I'm so looking forward to it...

Oh, and Becks, you poor thing! That sort of thing is what gave me IBS I think - having to poo in the only loo in a 10ft by 4ft office...
But you didn't half make oi larf...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mir - i've just seen the 5 stone 3year old!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

About 160-170kg is my record Mirra......  
They're not pretty babies are they  
Presume they were Hipp Organic chips!  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bless 'im. His mum, I seem to remember, is one of twins, and they were both sitting there in tears in case he went through what they went through at school.

Ali - are you on DHEA too?

What's that in stone Nicks? I can't think in KG at all!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tried DHEA over a year ago for several months when ttc naturally.  FSH results came back the same as when not on it and didn't notice any other changes.  My NHS consultant really advised against it and the Lister said not to take it when i had my consultation in November 08.  I know there have been some great results on here with it so may get some if this cycle is poor/cancelled etc.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG which Lister cons said not take it Ali? 

Nicki - Yeah that is one baby problem I can watch without   or getting broody!!! No not oil paintings are they!! 

Ali - I feel very irritable - grrrrr

About to watch Claire Sweeneys big fat diet, I hope it puts me off food  

A x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ally - I saw James Nicopolous.  He did say "No way, DONT take it".  He just said no when I asked him and said that there is no evidence to support it.  My NHS guy was more concerned though.  I know this is very controversial and there is anecdotal evidence on this very thread to support it.  Dont panic - sorry


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I've just lost a massive post     
Too tired to type it again.
Hope you are all well
Lots of love
Donkey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Donkey - I hate it when that happens!!!   Please let us know how the stimms are going?  How did you get on today at your scan?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ali - okay - don't worry - wasn't panicking honest  

Yeah Donkey - hope all went well sweetheart x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG!!!! Turned over when you gals started to talk about the baby program. Did that 25 stone woman really give birth to baby that was only 6lb?! Jees - she needs to get in on your Claire Sweeney Ally!

Is anyone else completely f'd off with Coolio on BB? God he makes me want to throw things at the TV.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep trying to watch it Lucy but I'm soooo tired I'm always in bed or in the bath by then! He does look annoying, for sure. I'm hoping to watch it though - one of my all-time fave progs.
I really want to watch Dead Set too, but I'll be in bed - I feel dreadful.

Ali - I don't think DHEA is controversial! It's only that because on this thread we get told off for talking about it, so it seems naughty! There's lots of research to back it up. I think as long as one monitors symptoms it's fine. Weird that that doc didn't give you ANY reason to not take it! No evidence my bumcheeks... Arrogant [email protected]

Ally - did the huge mums and their ma-hasseeve-cheeked babies not put you off junk food?   Actually, me neither.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not watching BB I'm afraid.  

Tried to go to yoga tonight.  Not been since last Autumn as had a busy spell at work and wasn't finishing in time.  Turned up at the usual place - Methodist Church hall (classy!!  ) and instead of yoga I walked into some kind of pensioners dinner/dance event!  Came home and rang the teacher who said she had to stop me talking cos she was in Oz and the call was costing her loads!!!  

Am researching other classes.  Perhaps the parish hall??     Or can anyone recommend a good dvd so i can do it at home?

Ali x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would the dinner/dance not have been quite relaxing?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just wanted to check in and say sorry I haven't posted for a few days - just been so busy, have been reading though. :0 (and  at the poo-splat stories!)

Will pop the list onto this thread in a sec, and I will try to post properly soon as I can! Midwife appointment tomorrow morning at 10am, then have my 20w scan next week on 14th.

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx

P.S. Almost forgot - I had a nosebleed when I got up this morning - first one I ever had - anyone else had this in pregnancy?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 - SP - after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - starting soon January/February 2009*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP Lister - currently on pill for tx starting February '09*Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Donkey*
3rd IVF - currently stimming - EC ??/??/09*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - ET 27/12/08 - testing 09/01/09*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - ET 04/12/08 - 3 embies transferred - tested negative  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  -next cycle 2/2/09 Lister *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due ??/??/09*Latestarter*  on 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - started mid-November 2008 - tested positive - first scan 05/01/09 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 after surprise natural BFP April '08 following failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all

I'm lost on the network but I've been told that I'll find some pals in this area.  I’m desperate for help and advice.

I'm 37 and I've had three attempts at IVF, all failed.  My problem is poor ovarian reserve.  My first attempt was a poor so they adjusted my drugs on the second attempt and five embryos were produced and 2 good ones implanted (with difficulty).  The others were ok but not good enough to freeze.  There were problems with the transfer and I when I didn’t fall pregnant I had was sent for a hystoscopy where they found a blockage so profound it stunned them.  The hospital said that the eggs from my previous cycle must have been implanted in a false passage. Following a couple of operations my blockage was clear and I had my 3rd cycle..  This time 6 eggs were produced but only 1 fertilised but died before transfer..

My problem is, do I give up and seek egg donation or do I try again with my free NHS cycle with my own eggs?  The reason why I’m asking for help on this is because I need to understand others experiences on two issues.. 

1)  My fridge played up and on the morning of HCG transfer I checked the thermometer in the fridge and it showed zero…  
2)  On cycle 2 (the good one) Egg collection took place on day 12 and the hospital was planning day 12 for the third cycle, however, they got confused and egg collection took place on day 13..

I’m told that you should keep your drugs above 4 degrees and egg collection on day 12 for poor quality eggs is better than day 13..

Does anyone have any experience in this area?  Could my eggs have been spoiled by freezing the injections and overcooking them before collection?  Am I just clutching at staws?

My NHS appointment has just come through so I need to decide if I should try and find a donor (winning lotto ticket would be easier) or use the NHS funds on my own eggs.

Help. Please.

K x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Kitty- Welcome hun, you are in the right place and whilst I am not really able to offer advice as I am new to this and on my first cycle there are lovely experienced girls here who will be able to give some words of advice /reassurance.


Ally- 100% YES to it being the pill but maybe more so as you are on DHEA too. I have absolutely hated taking the pill as I feel it well and truly turned me slighlty psycho. The worst thing is the feeling of mega irritinility and I have had terrible nausea. Hope it calms down a bit for you hun. 
Bloody hell, did you watch Claire Sweeney , I have to say I do feel a little put off food after that  

Lucy- Ah, congratulations to you hun. How lovely for you both.  
I am sorry you can't be there on Friday hun but I will be down again I'm sure

Popsi- Thanks for your kind wishes hun. How are you?

Laura- Hello hunni, how's you and little ones?  

Mir- Hello Mrs, are we chatting tonight then? 8pm?  

kate- Hi hun,  

Pix- how you doing sweetie?  

Nix- Hope you will be around later in the chat room. Just think how much sh!t we can talk about  

Ali- Hello you. How are ya?  

Tracey-Will contact you about Frday. Hope work is ok?  

Nat- You ok hun?  

Nikki2009- Still on for Friday hun?  

  Bobbi, Beachy, Anna, Lainey, LJ, Steph, Angel, Elinor, NikkiW, Fishy, Purple, Becka

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry that I haven’t been around. We came back from our break in Northern Ireland on Monday and are now back to earth and work with a bump. I’ll try to catch up on what I’ve missed this evening.

I’m on day 7 of stimming and am beginning to feel a deep dragging pain in my pelvis which feels very similar to ovulation pain. I’m so bloated I couldn’t get my size 16 trousers on this morning (usually a size 14) because my tummy is quite bloated. Do you think I can see this as a good sign?  I’m being scanned on Friday (day 9) so I guess time will tell.

Thanks all for being there for me. Sending love and hugs to all who need them, and those who don’t.  
Carys
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pink- happy New Year. Not sure on the bloating tummy hun- I have all that to look forward to as I start stimms in the next week or so!!! It's my first go so I'm not sure of the signs.
Hope this cycle is a succesful one for you and keep intouch
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd get yourself checked out Carys, as these things can be a sign of OHSS - which you can get even with only a few follies.

Drink plenty of water is my best advice - when's your next scan?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

D'oh! You answered that... Friday is only two days away - make sure you drink a couple of litres of water at least a day until then.

xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello!!!!

Carys - Hopefully the bloating is a sign of some nice follies growing well. Friday is a big day for the PR group, you and Anne both have your scans and Pix has her OTD. I too did feel quite bloated and like Miranda said drink loads of water. The nurse said that I should report in if I had difficulties breathing or sharp pain. Otherwise, don't worry about it. 

Kitty - sorry can't answer most of your questions. Also not sure about the donot question, its a very personal choice. The only suggestion I do have is maybe to try DHEA for about 4-6 months if you can manage to push back your NHS cycle by that time. See what your GP thinks about it. Its been known to improve egg quality and we have a few success stories here. 

Steph - hope your appointment goes well today. Can you feel the bubba kick now?

Mir - agree with the others, Robert looks so cute and huggable. 

Hi Anne -when do you stop taking the pills?  

Lucy - Congratulations!! Ah, a wedding in Italy, how romantic!

Hi to everyone else. should be able to check in today as boss not in.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Angel- Well, my last pill will be Friday evening so will take it with me to my scan and ask if I need to take it or not.
Will be glad to see the back of the little buggars   
How are you?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls -  

Steph - hope the scan is magical today sweetheart big   and  's 

A xx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for your comments, What's DHEA?

Lucy, I got married in Venice back in September.  We arranged our wedding after our 2nd cycle failed.  We arranged everything ourselves and saved a packet.  Best day of our lives. It was really easy.  Email me if you want info.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

I hate work   especially when its hard to get on to tinternet and post when i like 

Just a quick hello to everyone, meet u all in the room at 8pm  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

talk about busy on here...just bookmarking


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Kitty congrats on your wedding
Sorry about your failed cycles but if you have the option of a free NHS tx, and can face it, I would go for it in your shoes. You have been unlucky with the cancellation and the implantation in the wrong area but many people on this thread have had a cancelled cycle and gone on to conceive.  And you made two good embryos on your second attempt and they tried to implant.

I don't know how your poor ovarian reserve has been measured - how did your clinic come up with that diagnosis?  Even if your reserve is smaller than other women of your age, it's not fatal to your chances of conception though it may take you slightly longer than them to get there.  Presumably your NHS cycle would be at a different clinic and sometimes a change of clinic has positive results

I recommend you use the FF search facility to look at posts about DHEA, there is lots of info especially on prev sections of this thread.  

Lucy many congratulations on your engagement too  

ETA:  I meant to say what Nix says below re the day 12 stuff - great post from Nix


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Welcome Kitty, 

sorry once again I'm not able to advise re the best day for egg collection or drug temperature but I can tell you that if there were mature eggs to be collected then the trigger worked, regardless of what temp the drugs were when you did the trigger.  It's not clear from your mail whether the eggs were mature or not?  There is also the possibility that they didn't give you enough of the trigger, this too can lead to eggs being immature at collection.  How much did you have? Some docs give 5000iu of HCG but you can have anything up to 15,000iu

Where did you have your tx?  I'd be wary of going back there again given that they did a hysto but failed to spot such a profound blockage and then managed to transfer the embies into a "false passage" whatever that is.  

They also need to give you clearer info with regard to the quality of the eggs that you've produced as it sounds to me that the reasons why your previous attempts have failed is more to do with their errors than any problem with the quality of your eggs.  Basically as long as you're producing eggs (and 5 embies on your 2nd attempt, with 6 eggs on the last one isn't a poor response to my mind) and they were good quality too (on the 2nd attempt, and it's still not clear what happened on the 3rd attempt) then there is no reason why you shouldn't try again with your own eggs.

If you do a search for posts on the PR board, you should be able to find ample info on exactly what DHEA is and what it does but in a nutshell it seems to help improve egg quality by reducing FSH. As it takes 3 months for an egg to form it's recommended that you take it for a minimum of 4 months before it has a visible effect but there are plenty of us here who've taken it and seen improvements. For example, I've had 6 attempts at IVF and originally like yourself was labelled as a poor responder. I was getting 5 - 6 follies and ending up with only 2 embies good enough to tfr and there was never anything good enough to freeze. On my last attempt I had 13 follies, 9 embies, 3 to transfer on day 3 and I now have 2 blastocysts  in the freezer...  the rest actually made it to blast too but weren't quite good enough quality to freeze.  I stopped the DHEA after 5 months or so as it has clearly had the desired effect, although I would start taking it again if I were ever to go for another fresh cycle.

Anyway, all this blathering is just to say there's absolutely NO reason why you should give up on your own eggs. Talk to your clinic about DHEA. They might poo-pooh the idea (sorry girls, couldn't resist!) and start mithering about evidence and double blind trials and all that crap. Well s0d that, there's several women on here who've tried it and it works! So if your clinic or GP won't subscribe, there are plenty of websites where you can order for yourself (not that fertility friends advocates self-medication) but just check out the list below of PR's with bumps and babies...!

Anyway I have gone on (and on) for long enough I'll leave you to have a poke around the boards for yourself but hopefully you can see that it's far too early to give up on your own eggs!

Good luck!

xxx

PS you got married in Venice?!  You lucky wotsit!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Hope everyone is OK.

Kitty: If you have a free NHS cycle I’d go for it hun. It’s not like you haven’t responded the drugs at all. I’ve just had my first tx and only managed to produce one egg. I’m on 2ww now so hopefully it will work but if it doesn’t, there is no way I will be giving up until I tick all the boxes. I’ll PM you the DHEA studies shortly.

Lucy: That’s wonderful news hun! We now have a bride to be on the thread too – YAY!!

Anne: Hello hun – I’m OK. How about you? 

Miranda: Has the package arrived yet?
I have a question for you – I know you said you were also on Oestrogen pills while on 2ww. Were they called Estrofem? I’m on 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening and thinking if they are the ones actually causing me to have sore boobs? Is it a standard thing e.g. all women use Oestrogen after tx or it’s something only Turkish clinics support? I’m getting so scared and paranoid now. 

Hello Nix  

Pixie xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a quickie from work

Carys - I felt like I was carrying around 2 watermelons inside me from around day 7-8... it was really uncomfortable even walking, and speed bumps in the car brought a tear to my eye! I wasn't bloated though but I think discomfort can be normal for some women. Some women have no symptoms - it does differ from person to person. It's good that your next scan isn't too far away.

Kitty - welcome! I agree with Nix - sounds like your clinic were having a few Calamity Jane moments! I'd definitely go with your own eggs if I were in your shoes, sounds like you have them in there and your response wouldn't be considered poor on this thread - we've had ladies with success with less. It only takes one! I'll definitely be in touch about the wedding if that's OK - all the Googling I've done so far just points to wedding planners but it's obviously going to be cheaper to arrange ourselves. Thanks for the offer, hope you don't regret it!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for not more personals but thank you all for you lovely wishes about the wedding. 

It's ovulation time again for me annd I still have some mild discomfort which I'm sure wasn't there before tx, but can't be 100% - maybe I just wasn't so paranoid about all this before then. Just scared my ovaries are frying and after round 2 it'll be even worse!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Carys

the bloating always happens during stims. As has already been mentioned, and I know it sounds contrary but you need to keep your liquid intake up.  The follies take a lot of liquid to form which can lead to dehydration and make it difficult for your body to metabolize all the stimm drugs. So you should aim to drink 2 litres of water + 1 of milk a day. The water can be in the form of herbal teas, fruit juices etc (try to avoid carbonated drinks and aspartame if possible). The milk not only helps with the liquid thing but the protein helps improve egg quality. If you can't drink milk then try increasing your protein intake via other means, beans, cheese, yogurts, white meat, fish etc.  FYI Zita West suggests around 60g of protein a day: a few examples from my kitchen - 
100g port salut cheese = 22g protein, 
prepacked turkey slice - 8.8g, 
1/2 can of baked beans = 10g, 
100g Activia yogurt - 3.75g etc

Don't get obsessive about it but as long as you try to keep liquids and proteins up, you'll be helping your follies to grow some nice healthy eggs!

Good luck !    

Oops hi Pix, I've had oestrogen during tx before while I was in France but can't for the life of me remember at what point I had to take it   It probably would cause the sore boobs though.  Don't worry about it, they've given it to you for a reason and I'm sure it's not just to make your boobs sore!    

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi LV - I think tx just makes us more sensitive to the changes in our bodies,  I'm sure all that stuff was happening before, you just weren't aware of it!  Your ovaries aren't frying, just simmering nicely to produce a perfect egg this month


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry, no time for a proper post as I am at work.  I was late in and need to leave early!

Lucy - congratulations on the wedding.  

See you later in the chat room - assuming I can get in - never tried before.

LOL
Tracey

PS. Day 2 of my diet and I can think of nothing but food!


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there,

I am new to this - Ally gave me the link over as I was on the DHEA bit. 

What is tx and how do I do the pink personal bit at the bottom of the posts?

I was put on microgynon Dec 20th and started to get ovulation type signs about 5 days later (these can go on for weeks with me so doesn't mean anything is going to happen soon!) so went for a scan at the Lister earlier and I have antral follicles appearing and my lining has gone from 2.4mm to 6mm. They put me on the pill even though I hadn't had a period for 3 weeks and had no sign of ovulation so it is quite a development for me. Also am on 100mg DHEA and planning to stay on it as when I just reduced the amount my cycles stopped - convinced it is keeping me off premature menopause! They are keeping me on the pill for 2 more weeks then onto suprecur for a week then if all well onto FSH. Last week didn't even think I would get a chance to try IVF - this will be my first time. Is this normal to keep me on so long if showing follicles - do they try an schedule a block of women together is this why they are keeping me on? Is there a chance they could get too big and the cycle have to be cancelled? They assured me this wasn't possible but the signs aren't going away. I also have skin crawling on my head - anyone else have that? 

Sorry so many questions.

Missy


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatty ladies! Hope you're this chatty tonight  

Kate - good girl on the exercise, can you do my amount too, just can't be bothered  

Lucy -   4.30 wakeup, i'm getting freaked out now    Congratulations hun on the wedding plans, that's something really lovely to look forward to this year   

Kitty - hi hun, go for the NHS cycle hun, don't give up on your eggs if you have that opportunity  

Missy - welcome my dear  

Pinkcarys - fingers crossed for your scan on friday  

Donkey - how was the scan hun  

Steph - enjoy your midwife appointment, you blooming lady  

Still at home with the lurgy, very weird for me, not usually ill, i am online though as you can see, can;t switch off completely  

I'm on day 16 of my cycle since my AF after the BFN and i've still got a brown coloured discharge, it went away for a while, but seems to have come back since ovulation, i suppose i just have alot of lining to shed  

Will see you all later in the chat room


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God you girls chat, just keeping up with the thread.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura and I both had this confusion Pix! I think you should be on only one a day now - best ring your clinic. We were both on Estrofem too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix - I was on them as well, I was on a complicated weaning off process during the first 12 weeks of preg as if you cut them down/ stop you can bleed apparently.  I can try find the email from the Jin if any help?  What did they tell you?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Laura & Miranda - my clinic told me to take 4 a day until the pregnancy test which is on 9th Jan and call them after finding out the result to adjust the dose. I’ve emailed my doc earlier on but I know he’ll be too busy to get back to me today so will call the clinic to check. I didn’t want to get carried away thinking I am pregnant cos I have sore boobs and find out Estrofem is actually the reason for my sore boobs – that’s all!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - keep thinking     hunny 

Laura - how are u are the gorgeous trips today? 

Miranda - forge to take dhea this morning  oh well i managed it 2 days in a row which is good for me 

Kitty - definately have that go with ur own eggs hunny, its on the nhs so go for it  

Missy - welcome to the maddest thread on here, sure someone will come along with some answers for you shortly 

Fishy - i will try excerise again tonight but tbh af pains are killing me today so dont know how far i'll get  

Anne - hi chick only a couple of days left till app?  Let me know how it goes hunny 

Hi nix, lucy, carys, purple, bobbi, tracey, steph, ally, ali27, becka, donkey and everyone else.  See you all in the chatroom later 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi all  

fishy - hope you're feeling better soon  

lucy - congrats on the wedding plans - i loved my wedding day sooo much and i still cry if i hear the music i walked up the aisle (i'm a saddo though)

Tracey - what diet are you doing? you're coming on fri arent you, i'm going to bring along a little abs exercises sheet for you (will you be exercising at home or in a gym? do you have a swiss ball?)

Anne - hey hun..not long til scan now...

Pix - how're you doing sugar?

Nix - hello, quick question for you - did you ever get a shortened cycle on humira? i got AF today so cycle was only 21 days and ovulated on around day 15 so luteal phase is way too short - not sure if this could be from the H (sound like a proper druggie when i say that   ) or if i'm just still a bit messed up (in the body i'd like to add!)

hi mira, kate, ebw, laura, carys, donkey, purps xx

Right have this 30th tomorrow night and the pregnant one is deffo going - i dont know what to do - i resolved i was going to be sociable again this year after hermitting last half of last year but i just really dont want to see her - its def the timing of my last tx association thats doing it as i got a new client today who is preggers (ironically one of my specialities is pre and post natal training) and i had no prob at all with her....am i just a bitter jealous moo     DH wants me to come but i just dont know if i can face it - maybe i go and just not talk to her


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nat- I can honestly say the way I've been feeling the last few months that I would struggle too.
My motto is for 2009 is stop putting other peoples feelings before mine/Jasons. I have been too soft/ feeling guilty / doing things cos I felt I had to etc etc. Put yourself first hun and if you can't face it then don't go, will DH be ok with that? 
I know it's a dillema for you 

Hi Pix- yeah hun, I'm not too bad today  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- Feel better soon


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Good luck for test day pixie!- think I was on eostrogen patches and had to wean off them gradually around wk 12


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone - seriously struggling to keep up here, but having only just managed to read through the last thread I thought if I don't post (even if I end up missing out people) then you might think I have disappeared!

Lucy - congratulations from me as well! Just spent early part of this week organising cars and flowers for my sister's aunt(or her hubbie's - do you have aunties-in-law?) in Italy who is getting married tomorrow. Not helped by sis not getting back to me with handy details like their address, surnames etc.... Hope your time planning is as much fun as the day itself - Italy is fabulaous and romantic, and whilst Bridezilla is never a good role  to take on you are only doing this once, so make sure you have everything you want!

Pixie - really   that your sore boobs are result of treatment working, not just the oestrogen stuff. Can't wait to hear and I am feeling really optimistic about it on your behalf!

Kitty - hi, don't think we've 'spoken' before, but hope you find this useful! I can't offer any advice on temp of drugs etc, but would say that I have had EC late on a more than one occasion, and it has usually been because I have been slow to respond to the stims so needed an extra day or two. Nix has given you a whole heap of good info. I would not add much, but would also say that it sounds from what you have said that the first two goes you responded ok (not brilliantly, but you got enough eggs to have ET and a decent number of embryos at least the second time), but for various reasons it wasn't ever going to work. The third go you didn't get the same egg/embryo quality - that could be a sign of ovarian reserve declining, or it could be (and as it was only the one time sounds to me much more likely) just bad luck. I have had 5 goes so far, and twice not made it to ET. But if I average all my treatments then 50% of the eggs fertilised overall, which (while not brilliant) is within the 'normal' response for that part of the treatment. It has just been bad luck that on two occasions i have had no embryos to transfer, and the extras the other times have not been good enough to freeze. I have not been encouraged (yet) to go down the egg donor route, but I have looked into it and got myself on a waiting list. The clinic are happy with me to be on the list for donor eggs and still having treatment - the list is 14 months at the moment. I am hoping to start treatment this month (or next - i will find out tomorrow!), and if it doesn't work out I will look at getting on more donor lists, since I would prefer to do that in this country rather than abroad (sometimes less of a wait, but no traceability of donor for any offspring). So maybe if you are thinking about donor you need to see what your options are - the clinic I am going to for my next cycle said their donor list is over 5 years, and they won't put people on it until they give up on own eggs.... I would also recommend talking it through - if you have NHS treatment there may well be an NHS counsellor at the clinic. Even if you are not having the treatment there, they will often be able to help you talk through your options/issues (and are the absolute best thing about my local NHS clinic). I would give things another go (but then I am still keeping going myself, so I would say that!) with your own eggs - especially if you have NHS funding (i have paid for all my IVFs, currently £3962 on the NHS as a 'self funder' - the criteria here are so tight you have to be over 35 and under 36, and as a single woman i cannot claim that I and my partner have no kids already, because I have no partner!!). I am also taking DHEA, but have cut down to 50mg as I was having trouble sleeping (didn't at first, so could just be stress or other stuff). Hope I haven't bored you to much. Good luck with whatever you decide, and keep us posted!

Carys - hope the bloating is a good sign that you are responding really well and that your scan on Friday will show lots of lovely follies! 

Donkey - all best wishes for your first scan Friday as well -   - hope things are working well!

Kate - I remembered my DHEA, but have now run out (it is waiting at post office for me to collect, so heading there straight after work). Won't be able to join you all in chat room tonight, but am hoping I can sort out internet at home when I am signed off for next cycle of treatment. 

Nix - you are so knowledgeable! And so right about the whole DHEA thing - i can understand clinics saying 'stop when having other hormones' or 'let us know what you are taking', but the whole emphasis on double blind trials is never going to work when you end up with folk like us happy to find out for ourselves what the evidence (from other kinds of research, but proper scientific evidence nonetheless) is and take it anyway. It's great to have your words of wisdom posted here to help us all. Thank you.

Tracey - congrats on day two of your diet! Go girl! I need to go to clinic tomorrow, to find out if they will treat me or not - have I lost the 5lbs they said I needed to on Dec 15th? My scales are not on my side - some days it is fine, others not (I could easily drag this thread back to its poo fixation if I go into detail on this, but suffice it to say I will be eating plenty prunes tonight!). Hope you have more will power than me - I have lost some, but still enjoyed Christmas, fingers crossed it wasn't too much....

Missy - hope your down regging is going ok - sorry I have no advice to offer on itchyness etc, apart from phone clinic and get it checked out - you don't want to be having any kind of allergic reaction to any of the drugs you are taking. Best wishes with this cycle of treatment.x

Steph - how wonderful to be having midwive appointments, and scans and things. I hope you are relaxing into pregnancy and enjoying this part of the journey!

Laura - I am just stunned that you manage to keep things together and post on here at all. Wonderwoman! Hope Cerys, Eddie and Bethan are all being lovely.

Fish - sorry you are not yet 'back to normal' after last cycle of treatment. I have found AF has been worse in general, and had much more spotting in the months after treatment, but it does settle down again. Hope you are quickly feeling like things are more as they should be.

Natasha - hi, not sure if I have posted to you before (this makes me sound like I have early onset dementia, but really it's just that it is a busy thread and unless I write myself notes (even more time consuming) I lose track!), but hello. I really relate to what you said about not wanting to seem antisocial but not sure how you would cope with pregnant friends/colleagues/ others. it is a tough one, and I have dealt with it well on some occasions, coped vaguely on others and gone to pieces when I have got back from some events... There is no right or wrong way to handle it - only what works for you today, or tomorrow. And what you can cope with one day might be different to what you can manage another. This is FINE. It is NORMAL and entirely understandable. Some friends/relatives/others may understand better if you talk to them in advance - some might be impervious to hints/oblivious to your pain or just not 'get it' at all. This doesn't make it easy, but bear in mind it is still illegal to shoot them. No matter how insensitive they are. However, there is no law against imagining it! And then sometimes I think I don't want to have to explain this, I don't want you to 'get it', I can see that you have NO IDEA at all (when I am talking to some friend/relative), and actually I am glad you have never had to experience this - I wouldn't wish it on anyone. You don't have to tell people anything if you don't want to, you don't have to be sociable, you can be and decide to leave early if an event gets too much, or you are put in a position you can't handle. I have sometimes relied on the blind date get outs - you know when you get a friend to phone with an 'emergency' at an arranged time so you can leave (or stay if you are managing fine). But whatever you do (or don't), don't give yourself a hard time about it, don't get stressed about it. I am planning to go to a book group I am in week after next - six babies born in past 25 months to four of the other five members, none of the others were even wanting kids when I started down this road. Sometimes I cope ok, sometimes not, but the people that matter in my life will understand, and those that don't understand don't matter that much in the end. Sorry for waffling on. Sending  .

Anne - hope all is going well and that scan on Friday is perfect. Also hope you have fun with your get together - sorry I won't be there.

Not sure if DHEA was contributing to lack of sleep or it was more anxiety following kids setting christmas trees alight under my bedroom window (I live in a flat on a busy street - council tree collection was yesterday, some folk put theirs out early) - I woke up just before 1am (have been sleeping lightly since this cold/cough started) thinking it was hailing, but it was sparks hitting my window. Had to call fire brigade (everything was fine, the trees had nearly gone out by the time they arrived but they had been propped against a couple of bins which had melted together and nearly went up too... Hope for a less exciting few days now (and didn't even see and sexy firemen - they headed straight off to another similar blaze further up the street....)

Hi also to Ali and Ally and Becca and Miranda and Bugle and everyone else I have missed.
All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Midwife appt went well this morning - she had a listen on a really good doppler, turned up so Dh could listen too  it picked up our baby's heartbeat, the pulse of the placenta, and also the baby hiccupping! it was so magic! 

*Pixie* - I know it was different cos I was having DE tx, but I was on Estrofem x 3 a day (weaned off/down to 1 a day by 12w) and my boobs didn't hurt at all until a few days after my BFP - so it could still be a great sign and I really hope you get wonderful news when you test!   

I know Miranda posted this sad news on the Bumps thread and Latestarter posted the news herself on the Jinemed thread, but not sure if it has been posted here - Latestarter had her 7w5d scan yesterday and there was no heartbeat/a diagnosis of blighted ovum. So, so sad for her  I have been talking to her by PM and have told her to come back to PR thread when she feels ready. Latestarter if you read this, sending you huge    sweetheart.

Lots of love to everyone, hope you are all keeping warm! I was contemplating going to an antenatal swim aerobics class tonight at my local pool, it is in a little training pool which is filled with warm water, but still not sure if I can work up the bottle to get wet when it is so cold!  Might leave it till next week! (chicken!  )

Steph xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

hello!  Anyone coming into the chatroom?  Which bit would you be in?
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi nix, im coming in hun, 8pm isnt it?  Suppose it will be the lounge unless they are opening a serparate room for us?

Steph - lovely bump you have there hunny  

Hi elinor, wow ur posts are fab hunny put me to shame


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

oh pooh () ! I probably won't be able to join in cos DH is back from work by then and it is his birthday so I spose it would be best not to spend the evening blanking him and messaging my FF's!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Latestarter-big big hugs xxc

Elinor- what a fab post


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening all, fingers crossed I don’t lose this post too!  

Thank you for all the good wishes, stimming is going ok. On Monday I was a bit upset as the sonographer was negative saying they were very small and my drugs were increased to 350iu puregon.  I had to go back today and my lining is 8mm, 7 follies 10mm-13mm. I know many of you would be thrilled with that number of follies but I am a little nervous as many of my follies were empty last time.  I also have issues with accessing the follies on my left ovary due to a 5cm endo cyst.  I can’t have it drained as it’s too dangerous.  10 years ago I had a lap and they lacerated my bowel, I ended up with a colostomy bag for a few months.  But now ANY abdominal surgery is life threatening.  So I am really restricted to my right ovary.  They were quite pleased today so I have to go back on Friday…

Does anyone else find the scans really painful ( I know my endo and cysts don’t help).  They hurt so much and I end up with a banging headache!

I afraid I can’t keep up with you girls easily – I can’t access FF at school.  Firstly I share an office with a man and my computer screen is visible and secondly school is always manic (it helps you forget your problems!!).  Sometimes there’s no time to wee let alone poo…sorry.

Your poo stories had me giggling, I shall add to them one day.

Welcome Kitty.  I can see that you’ve already had some sound advice.  

Carys – I am on day 9 of stimming too.  I feel very solid and heavy but I’m not really bloated.  2 of the people in the know at school were expecting me to bloat up as someone they previously worked with had IVF and was huge and they are really surprised at me.  They keep saying  “well you can’t tell”.

Nix – I was interested to see what you said about the trigger shot producing immature eggs if there isn’t enough.  I’ve always had 10000iu and last time my eggs were generally immature.  Do you think I should ask for more?  Sorry to read you are feeling so down, it’s so hard when it seems that everyone around you is falling pregnant and IF feels like it dominates your life.  

Lucy – congratulations!  Like Natasha I loved getting married and would do it again tomorrow.  

Pixie  

Miranda hope you’re feeling better  

Anne, good luck for friday  

Elinor, you're posts are so lovely  

I don;t think I'll make the chat room as I have to do some work.  Have fun      

Lots of love
Donkey xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Donkey - great news hun   for friday


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi again

Tasha was it you who asked about short cycles on humira?  I know had a really short one just before tx at the ARGC but I can't remember if that was pre- or post humira...?  Hang on just had a scout thru my diary and old posts and it was before I took the humira....  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Donkey- lots of luck for Friday too hun  

Hi Elinor- Firemen         
Lovely to hear from you hun and I hope you cold gets better and you get some sleep  

Steph- Lovely news about your little ones heart eat and hiccups - how cute xx
So sad about Latestarter, I don't know her but wanted to give her a   
Take care hun  

Nix- Will have a good old sh!t chat later in your honour- ps, I have not had one for 2 days now-  



xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just wanted to send a big hug to latestarter   so sorry to hear that news after getting so far. 
Love NW


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nicki - we are in the chatroom - team PR - come and join us!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Darn, my computer won't allow me to use the chat facility. Will try for a bit, otherwise I'm afraid will have to give up.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

oh no, what a shame


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry I didn't make it to the chat room tonight.  Will make sure I am more prepared for next Wednesday at 8pm.  I assume it will be a weekly event?

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- still there hun  having a scream 
xxx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey girls
Just had to leave a post quickly as feel a bit weird not having left one for a couple of days and now there’s a new thread!! Computer wouldn’t work last night – most annoying. Was desperate to get on for a quick chat with the FF girls!
Hope everyone is doing OK. Only two more days to go then the w/e, yippee!!
Ali & Natasha – thanks for the great poo stories – yours were much worse so that made me feel much better, ha ha! Natasha – anne’s right – you have to do what is right for YOU – it’s all about self preservation.
I texted friend with tiny baby last night and made excuses. She sent a lovely text back so that’s cool – buys me some time.
If you don’t feel up to 30th don’t feel you have to do it. 

And Nix well done for making great poo jokes too, when you’re feeling down. So you’re in gay Pari?! My best friend Zenna is there!
Tracey – love the bag idea. DH took me to see some Muberry bags once, but HOW MUCH?!!!
Hey steph – nice to see you, and thanks again for the status update – no wonder if you haven’t had time to post if you’ve been compiling that!!  Hearing heartbeat must have been amazing – good for you. So nice to hear happy news! 
Hey Miranda, and Pixie sis, and Anne, and Kate Sly, Donkey, Bobbi, Purple, Beachy, Nicki W, Angel.
Hey Fishface, how are you doing? I am trying to exude an aura of chirpiness, mostly helped by you lovely girls.  
Hi Lucy, and congrats! You’re right – it is a full time job keeping up with this lot, specially as a newbie!!
Welcome Kitty – sorry to hear you’ve had such a rough time so far but hang in there.
Hope everything’s fine Carys – sure it all will be, but it’s so hard not to worry.

Biting nails a little as work is stressy (no change there), and they’ve started making redundancies (gulp), although we’re not meant to know that yet.
Acu wants to me wait 3 months before next IVF (was going to start again in Feb) and DH wants us to go skiing, even though we have no money – might be good to say sod it and have some fun. Oh, decisions decisions!! 

I will try and get on earlier tomorrow eve for some chats (although going to gym after work – woo hoo – will try not to poop myself on the treadmill he he) Fri eve I’m gonna go out for wine for the first time in AGES. Hopefully I will have some FUN, followed by lots of pizza, and more wine! Will be thinking of you Anne, Pixie ….

Love to all (and sorry to anyone I forgot to give a mention to – next time!)
B XXXX


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

My internet connection gave up on me last night half way through the chat   we are doing this again next week, right?  

Hi BDP - skiing sounds like a good distraction before stimming starts and it might be a good idea to give acu more time to work, are you on DHEA?  Redundancies can be a blessing in disguise, if there is a big pay off or/and you hate your job, or does that not apply in this case?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Nikki hon - you should come and meet up on Friday if you can x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning.

Did you all have a good time in the chat room yesterday? 

I was really looking forward to it, especially as DH was going out with his mates and I would have the use of his computer. But it just wouldn't let me download something  And I kept on getting a message that the programe has been blocked because it can't verify the publisher  . Tried all sorts of things and eventually gave up after an hour and a half.  

Please tell me we're doing this again. I will get DH to see if he can sort it out.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey gilrs.

Everyone ok today?

had a right scream last night in our chat room- haven't laughed so much in bleedin ages!!!

Ally- Hi hun,think Nik2008 is coming tomorrow -  
Nik PM your mobile to me just in case  

Hi becks- redundancies? will you be ok?  

Hi Bobs-    

Hi Angel- next Wed hun xxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I hope you all don't mind me jumping in here - I've been on the pr thread a few times in the past, but more recently I've been hanging out on the Jinemed thread.

I know I've chatted to a few of you before - *Nixf01*, I'm really sorry to read of your bfn . I can so understand your tiredness - I feel exactly the same.

I've just noticed some really kind messages for me on this thread - thanks *Steph*, *beachgirl*, *Anne G*, *Nicki W*.

Just wondering how to get on with this miscarriage sadness really. I don't know if anyone has had a similar experience? I just naively expected that if I was lucky enough to fall pregnant I would get a baby. I am sure that miscarriage is appalling for anyone, but with a 1% chance of falling pregnant naturally (this is what me & dh have been told), I know that we can't just wait a few months and keep trying. We are going to have to save up more money, take loads of time off work and cope with the invariable disappointment and anxiety of being a poor responder.

I know that we haven't had that many attempts yet, but it just feels so hard. I am 39 this year and I am now worried not only about my limited ability to produce eggs, but also about the quality of them. I am being told that a blighted ovum is about chromosomal abnormalities in the embryo & that there is more likelihood of chromosomal abnormalities in the older pregnancies. To be honest, I don't feel that this is much different from getting a bfn in terms of future success. I failed to get pregnant on our first icsi because of embryo quality & now I am unable to stay pregnant because of embryo quality. I have been obsessing about my b****y ovaries for the last year and a bit & all that worry and doubt is coming back......

Sorry for the rant, everyone - before our tx I actually felt really positive about future attempts & now I feel really hopeless 

I am also absolutely terrified about the miscarriage process - I have heard it can take weeks and be really painful - I am already 8 weeks and there is no sign of it & my hpt's are still strong positive.

*Pixie*, thanks for your pm - I am really keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow 

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

latestarter   

I found out I'd m/c at 9 +2 weeks and it took until exactly 12 weeks for me to m/c naturally.  I'd had a heartbeat at 2 previous scans and after a rocky start thought all was going well only to find out my baby had died...  if you want to chat I'm here x


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

hi girls,

I'm so sorry about your loss too *beachgirl*, you would think you would be home and dry with a heartbeat. I was saying to my dh this morning that there are just so many cruel outcomes in this world of i/f 

*bobbi3*, I'm sorry about your struggle as well. This is such a s****y game. Someone give us all a break!

 to you both - where are you both with your plans now? xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Latestarter   not sure of our plans...it still hurts so much...life can be very cruel you're right x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Latestarter: This is all so unfair hun. I am in tears as I type this. I knew how happy you were a few weeks ago and you were my inspiration having got pregnant with only 1 embryo. I know nothing I say will make this easier for you but we are all here for you if you need us


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Latestarter- Why does life throw such sh!t at us hun, it's so horrible that you're going through this pain (and DH) 
I am glad you came here to talk to us and I hope we can help in some way hun 
 

Hi Pix- xxxx

Hi beachy xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

LS and Beachy   
xxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks girls,

*Anne* - are you having your antral follicles counted tomorrow? Just looked at your signature & wondering if you've got the hot consultant at Lister?!!  I don't know what his name is so I might be wrong! Wishing you loads of luck for your scan 

*Pixie* - are you doing an hpt or bloods?

*Beachgirl* - would you mind giving me an idea as to what to expect from a natural m/c? Please don't feel you have to if it is too painful 

*Nixf01* - how are you getting on honey?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Latestarter, I'll PM you x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Latestarter - so sorry   I gather your preferred choice is to wait  for nature take its course? If you want to know about the medicated choice let me know, pm if you want to chat.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi all

Whizzing by just sending a hug   to latestarter.  I can appreciate your pain honey having had my mmc in November 2006 when I was 37 (not that much younger than you).  So your story took me back to those days which were so black also for me.  I still remember our angel but as you can see from my signature there is still a case for hope after such a devastating loss.  I like you didnt even think about the chance of mc with my first pgy especially as my understanding of a mc was all the pain and bleeding you hear about.  Mine too came without warning and only a week after I had seen the little one's heartbeat.  

I was told by my consultant that the fact that I got pg at all was a great sign and even though I had complications after my ERPC  which resulted in further surgery you can see the outcome of my cycle a month after the surgery took place!  And now look at me with a natural miracle on the way at nearly 40.

Take some time to grieve honey and you dont have to make any decisions now.  PM me or respond to me if you ever need a chat.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Latestarter: You are very sweet for thinking of others right now hun. I’ve just booked a blood test for tomorrow at 3pm but told the girl on the phone that I didn’t want to know the result until Saturday. I just want DH to be there in either case. 

Hello Anne, Beach, Nix, Nikki, EBW


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ooh pixie best of luck


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie     good luck hun x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah pix best of luck hon. And while I appreciate you wanting DH there, how on earth are you going to hang on an extra 24 hours for the result?  You're a stronger woman than me, that's for sure!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Hun, good plan girl   

Late- Hot consultant? what does he look like??  
Not too sure what they are looking for tomorrow hun, as I've been on the pill I believe they are making sure no cysts and ovaries "quiet" I think

Hi EBW xx

Hi Nix xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nix: If I could, I wouldn’t have any tests at all and just wait and see what happens.   At least at the moment there is hope I might be pregnant but after the tests everything will be in black and white.  
Ps:  We missed you last night. We had so many intellectual stories to tell each other, you should have been there   

Anne: I bet you wish you didn’t have DH with you on Friday eh?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Latestarter- My consultant is called James Nicopoullous , he is lovely actually, not sure if it's him you mean


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Latestarter hon - I am so so so sorry to have read your very upsetting news, to have been given the 1% speech and then lose your longed for baby, must be utterley devastating   I have not been through this myself so can only imagine how you are feeling but want to mirror what the other girls have said and ask you to please stay with us so that we can look after you


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon girlies 

Pix - eeewww hunny - how horrible.  Good luck tomoz and saturday still have this nice warm feeling for you   

Latestarter - so so sorry hunny wish i could offer you words of advice     

Anne - only one more sleep hunny, you will have to let me know what ur fellas like tomox hun   I got sam abdallah whoever he is, someone says he's the head of department,  must be cos im such an old girl   Im getting nervous now and i've got nearly 3 weeks to wait still 

Hi ebw, becka, ally, ali27, beachy bobbi fishy miranda tracey steph purple nix nicki and everyone else.  Work is very quiet today and very very boring 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate- my cons is lovely hun, he's very honest but also hopeful for us at the same time, he's only 36- younger than me!! mind you, most people are   
You have the gaffer hun xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: hello hun – thanks again  
Yeah Mr Abdallah is the head of department whom I saw when I went to the Lister. He is good, very honest but scary looking so I don’t think Latestarter meant him when she was talking about the good looking consultant  

Anne: Do you feel better after having a poo poo this morning?  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- had yet another one at work    

Bob- Do you feel though that you'll never be able to look them in the face again after they've seen our downstairs lady gardens/forests?


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - Oh I think I know the one you are talking about, did he have tattoos? He was well fit


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls mine was worse cos in Turkey doctors do all the scans and ET. My doc saw mine for at least 7-8 times in 2 weeks – more than my DH ever saw it! The funny thing, I am there my legs are up in the air and the doc starts chatting and I am like hellllooooo we are embarrassed here …


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - you are all so so wonderfully naughty - I love you all to bits - why can't we all move to a lovely little village somewhere, a village where you cannot live if you have no IF issues... what a wonderful village that would be!!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

bobbi3 said:


> village of the damned!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all.

No time for personals I'm afraid. I am travelling for the next week or so so I may only be around sporadically.

I just wanted to stop by before I go to wish everyone lots of love and luck, especially Pixie with her test!

Latestarter - I am really sorry to hear your news.  

much love and luck to all - I will try and log on when I can!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bobbi - yes he had tattoos on those bulging arms, oh those biceps   or maybe I made those up while under anaesthetic?  

Anne -


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Not village of the damned - look how happy we are when we are all together vs how we feel in the 'real' world!! It would be a happy place!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Talking of anaesthetics, is it weird that I wasn’t out completely and kind of felt what they were doing?? No pain though – thanks God!

Ally: I'm with you hun  

LJ: Thanks honey. Have a lovely trip. 

Anne:     

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I would like to move to that village  I think


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Latestarter    I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but here is my experience of natural miscarriage if it helps.
I had a natural MC in March 2007 (after a natural pg) and I was about 8 weeks.  It was like a heavy painful period.
I had another MC in January 2008 (got pg while downregging so I had an early scan).  the scan at 6wks 4 days showed a sac and yolk sac then I went back at another scan at 7wks 1 day and was told it hadn't grown.  It was about 10 days before I had the natural MC.  This time it was just like a normal heavy period with hardly any pain (I don't get period pains usually).
I had my third MC in October/November 2008 after ICSI where I had one embryo transferred (not selective, I only got one egg).  This time I had the natural miscarriage about 2 weeks after the scan showed an empty sac.  I had already been bleeding before the scan so maybe that is why when I had the actual miscarriage it was just like a period - no real pain.

Sorry if this is going on a bit.  When I spoke to someone who had an ERPC they said that they still bled for a couple of weeks after so I am glad that I went the natural route.  It is awful waiting for it to happen but at least you don't have to have the trauma of having it removed surgically.

I am so sorry you are suffering like this.  I know they are right when they say the reason is probably chromosomal abnormalities and that makes you think that if you are lucky enough to get pg again the same thing will happen but lots of older women do still go on to have healthy pregnancies.
Are you taking DHEA? I wonder if I had started the DHEA I am taking 4 months before my ICSI then maybe the egg would have been good enough quality to go on to have a viable embryo.

Tracey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally - Any houses left for sale in the new village?  

Anne - im on no2 of no 2's this morning, must be af she is due to today 

Bobbi -  ooooo i like muscles 

Pix - so we are with the big man are we, oh well think we know what threy're gonna say but were still gonna have a go.

Hi nikki, tracey, ebw adn everyone.

I remember waking up from anesthestic after 1st tx thinking god that was the best sleep i have had in weeks  

Anne will you be stopping down in london for ec and et or will you be going by car/train?  Think if we are lucky enough to get to ec this time we will stay down for a couple of days as, how shall will say it errrmm dh has trouble doing what comes naturally in a hospital    Last time they tried viagara and even that didnt work, it was only the threat of a needle in his nether regions that enabled him to come home and produce    Laugh about it now but god at the time it was so stressful. 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - houses for sale - well they are very sought after but for you - YES of course


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I will play by ear but I think I would rather be in my own bed after Ec/Et  
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - hmmm never thought of that, perhaps i will stay nite before ec so we get sample without stress, and go back down for et.  Listen to me getting all hopeful and i havent even been down for first consultation yet 

Ally cheers hunny, are pets allowed tho?  Couldnt leave my fat golden lab behind he's my baby   Actually must try and find out how to upload his photos onto pc, im such a technophobe sometimes


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- We've gotta stay hopeful and positive as much as poss hunni xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

P M A


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Kate - OMG yes to fat labs (and no that is not more chat for the chat room  ) I will be bringing my mottly moggies who I just adore!! 

EBW, Anne and all - Hello xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally, Px, Tracey, Nikki, Nat-  What time shall we say tomorrow?
Say from 5pm-5.30 @ Oriel?

xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatty ladies!

Thanks for last night, really enjoyed it, hopefully in future weeks DH will be at footy training and i can chat easier  

Becks - glad you got it sorted with your friend, she obviously knows how you are feeling and won't push you which is nice   I'm feeling a little brighter thanks, probably helps that i feel a little better with this darned flu! It doesn't take much to make me cry at the moment though, i need to pull my socks up   How are you dealing  

Anne - will be thinking of you tomorrow hun, so exciting to be starting at last  

Latestarter - hello hun, sorry to meet you under such horrid circumstances, but please stick around and let us give you lots of  

Pixie - good idea on the results for saturday, at least you get to meet up with the girls then   Your toilet experience must have   you! I can remember being told how many eggs they have collected after EC and knowing already, i must have been listening to everything they were saying  

Ally - that village idea just made me sad, the thought of no littlies running around - i must pick my socks up   I hope your pussycat gets on ok tomorrow, mine is feeling a little better today, managed to get him to eat something, i think he's just coming out in sympathy for his mum  

Still got the lurgy, going to try and go to work tomorrow, need company, not used to being home alone, not all its cracked up to be  

Had a lovely message yesterday from another FF lady i've met with news that she'd had a natural BFP after her laparoscopy, she wanted to let me know first before announcing it, as she knew about my BFN at xmas, i thought that was lovely, did make me   though, but not all because i was all sad, i am really happy for her too  

Just watched neighbour go indoors carrying her bundle of joy (born 2nd week November), haven't been able to face them since seeing him when he come home, i was doing t/x then and always feel brighter  

Right, going to get some work done,


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishy     hunny

Ally hate leaving my doggie, he is my baby  love it when he comes upstairs at weekends and gets on our bed for cuddles


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ally1973 said:


> Girls - you are all so so wonderfully naughty - I love you all to bits - why can't we all move to a lovely little village somewhere, a village where you cannot live if you have no IF issues... what a wonderful village that would be!!!!


Can I live in your village too please Ally?!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Rachel- I love the new pics of the girls decorating the tree  
Happy New year x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you Anne   Happy New Year to you too


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I finish at 6pm hun, so I’ll try to get there as son as I can after that. 

Fish:   

Rachel : Have I just seen you posting oneliner     Happy New Year!

pix xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

pIX- course hun, we will be there xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie     Hope ur keeping nice and calm and   petal

Rachel - i cant see ur pic yet hunny, im on at work at it dont show pictures, will have a nose when i get home tho 

Anne Hope ur keeping calm too hunny  im so excited for u!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- 
it's funny you say that..... I've just had a MASSIVE burst of excitement at the thought that maybe after all this cra p I might get to have the baby we've wished for, Ok, I know it may take time /effort/stress/ heartache/££££ but one day it could happen and I am so grateful for that chance. is that crazy girls?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishy there would be little ones around - wheres your bloody PMA gone to!!!!! We will all have little ones don't you see?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally - just needed that visualisation - thanks hun, PMA out of the window at the moment  

Anne - not at all hun, this is the best part of t/x, you've got something to look forward to, enjoy it all the way


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - no hun its not crazy.  I was lieing on sofa under blankie half asleep last nite imagining me and dh with twins 1 boy 1 girl around 2years old one little boy sitting in between us and 1 little girls on daddies lap.  Then i sort of woke up and went to bed.  This is making me fill up writing it down 

Ally i will try and find my pma this evening hunny, think i may have out it with the walnut whips


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne that is wonderful - keep it up!!  

And Fishy/ kate no   for the lack of PMA - its really hard sometimes and thats why we are here to pick each other up when we need it   Oh yes 'our' village will be a happy place, there will be no hoodies living there, all the LO's will be loved and cherished and happy little things. My cottage will have roses round the door and a lovely veggie patch, somewhere for Peter Rabbit to hang out.... we will all know the postman, the Dr, the vicar, the publican.... 

Just made myself cry (not joking either!!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- The village sounds the perfect place. We could all meet in the local and in the summer bring the LOs to play while we sipped cold beer /wine snakebite   
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Ally what a lovely village that will be hun, can we add some sunshine to it?  

What is an LO by the way?    

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix - little ones hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Of course it is! I knew that anyway


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rachel said:


> Thank you Anne  Happy New Year to you too





Pixie75 said:


> Rachel : Have I just seen you posting oneliner   Happy New Year!
> 
> pix xxxx


Oooh Rachels gonna be in troooouble! 
Ally I would love to live in that village I really would. Hope all you girls are well and looking forward to your meet-up.

PS Anyone wanna bung me some fresh PMA as mine is clearly faulty..? Well it hasn't got me preg in 6 attempts so something must be wrong with it.

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - some pma winging your way hunny     and a   as well.

Ally - i will keep sheep (i collect funny ones) and chickens in my garden, only as pets tho and perhaps the odd cow for fresh milk   Will also have a big log burner fire, obviously with a fire guard so lo's dont get burnt, and it'll have a massive kitchen with a big wooden table where me and the kiddies will bake cakes and pies.  Must stop think im getting a bit carried away   I'll be going home and putting the house up for sale at this rate


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - of course that is just what I had in mind!!!

Rachel - I have reserved a lovely house for you and your family!

Pix - LO = Little one!! Oh yes there will be wonderful sun/ skiing in the winter and swimming in the river in the summer  

Nix - do you mind one of the houses over looking the village green?? I have a lovely one with a pool available!!  

Kate - we can all come over for fresh milk from your cow and eggs from your chucks!! 

Honestly I am in floods of tears now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally -      u have started me off as well   very  im still at work


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally stop making yourself sad hun, I don’t want that village if it’s going to make you cry   Come here give us a


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix-


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - Ah thanks for the hugs - heres some for you and kate too      I am really crying tears of happiness, it sounds so lovely doesn't it.....

It sounds a whole lot better than my flat, British Gas came to service our boiler (some funny noises and I thought I had better nip it in the bud after Bobbi's experiences) they had finished the service and all good but then the fuse went and they don't have them on the van so guess what .........NO HOT WATER, NO HEATING.........AND SUB ZERO TEMPS


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Think we all need a


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

You can all gatecrash my village - we can just magic away all the crime and hoodies, i'd love you all for neighbours, anyone for the 5 bedroom dolls house next door to me


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes Bobbi, we will need a goat!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I hope little pussy cat is ok tomorrow xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

ally.. can i have a place in your village and can i bring my golden retriever, my DH and our lovely adopted family that we WILL !!! have this year    and my mum as i love her to bits and she makes nice cooking and loves cooking for everyone  ... and i will bring nice soft lavender tissues for your happy tears  

anne,... massive luck for tomorrow honey xx

latestarter.. sorry to hear your bad news   as the girls said we will look after you on here x

pix ...      for your positive result xx

nix, kate, lucy, little jen, bobbi and the loads of others i have missed big massive   to you all

i am now going for a soak in the bath as i am freezing as boiler has broken down in work    and i have just come from the doctors and have a UTI and am in agony with it xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah thanks Popsi- Hope your UTI goes soon hun, not nice
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

me too me too in the village..i need somewhere new to live... i can grow vegetables for us all and take group exercise classes on the village green..

have been to see my old client who had her son with ivf 8 months ago, i trained her all throughout her IF treatment and her pregnancy and it was so great to see her and talk about it all... told her about all of you and she said she wishes she'd known about the site when she was doing it all. 

elinor thank you so much for that post about my party dilemma and to the others who commented. i was worried i was sounding like a jealous sow but its amazing how you all understand (well of course you do because you DO understand). Anyway i'm not going, am staying in with my V+ box, heating is turned up on mega and am going to get my trackies on and be cosy  

looking forward to the meet tomorrow - anne 5pm is fine for me, i'm finishing at 12.30 and meeting friend for lunch and intend to head over to slane street for a little look in the shops   so if you finish up earlier just text me and i should be about..in fact the earlier the better to stop me buying anything!!!


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Latestarter - I am so sorry to hear about your little one. It must be dreadful having to make decisions about waiting for a natural miscarriage or other options. I am sorry to meet you in these circumstances - hope all the girls on here can be some support, although nothing can really help when things are so bleak. The only tiny consolation is that the chances of getting pregnant (and staying pregnant) ARE greater if you have got pregnant before. sending    and thinking of you.

Popsi - hope the UTI clears up soon and that you feel better. Miserable to have that.

Nix sending   to everyone out there lacking PMA.   too! It is so hard to try to keep moving forward. 

PMA STORY (for anyone who needs one!)
At a training thing this morning I was thinking of us all when we had 'the Butterfly's Lesson' - lovely pics as well, which I cannot copy but think pretty chrysalis and beautiful butterfly. Anyway, it goes like this:
"One day, a small opening appeared in a cocoon; a man sat and watched for the butterfly for several hours as it struggled to force its body through that little hole. 
Then, it seems to stop making any progress.
It appeared as if it had gotten as far as it could and it could not go any further.
So the man decides to help the butterfly; he took a pair of scissors and opened the cocoon.
The butterfly then emerged easily.
But it had a withered body, with tiny and shrivelled wings.
The man continued to watch because he expected that, at any moment, the wings would open, enlarge and expand, to be able to support the butterfly's body, and become firm.
Neither happened! In fact, the butterfly spent the rest of its life crawling around with a withered body and shrivelled wings. It was never able to fly.
What the man, in his kindness and his goodwill did not understand was that the restricting cocoon and the struggle required for the butterfly to get through the tiny opening, were nature's way of forcing fluid from the body of the butterfly to its wings, so that it would be ready for flight once it achieved freedom from the cocoon.
It is the struggle that enables the butterfly to not only gain its freedom, but also to take its flight.
Sometimes struggles are exactly what we need in our lives. If we were to go through our lives without any difficulties we might not gain the strength we need to embrace our true potential fully. We would not be as strong as we could have been. We might never learn how to fly!"
The training was about trauma and recovery, but I thought the story was nice and made me think about our journeys towards our goals. that maybe our struggles do enable us to emerge stronger - even if I never get my heart's desire I know that I am trying, have tried and will find a way to get through whatever happens. 

I also went to the clinic this morning, and start my first injection tomorrow!! on SP so hello gonal-f and injection pen... They didn't weigh me in the end (so all my stress over Christmas was for nothing! - but I did lose a few pounds, so that's all good as I am now bound to put on...). 

Anne - hope it all goes well tomorrow and that you enjoy the meet up. I will be thinking of you (in fact, maybe that would be a quiet time to post - if half the gang are in a pub in London maybe I can keep up!! 

Pixie -   you get the result Saturday you want - I will have to find a way to check up on this thread (am off to the lake district Saturday, haven't checked about internet etc where we are staying). You are so brave waiting till DH is there to get your result - I couldn't stand the extra waiting time!! All the signs you have sound good though!

Donkey and everyone else stimming at the moment - I am not far behind!! maybe we will overlap on 2ww for a bit? Hope it is all going well (and your follies keep growing well and are on the side they can reach)  .

Kate, ally, ali, Becca and everyone else - sorry no time for more personals as I am rushing off to acupuncture.
all best wishes
Elinor xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Elinor - glad your weight wasn't an issue in the end and you're now on your way hun  

Nat - good on you for making the decision that was right for you, enjoy your veg out evening  

Popsi- can i borrow your lavendar tissues for my nose, it don't arf hurt


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally, love the sound of the village. Can I come too? Please? Loving the sound of lots of sunshine, fresh vegetables grown in the backyard, exercise classes.......and of course fresh goat milk  

Can I also suggest that any stupid comments like "oh, when are you planning to have a baby"....or "if you leave it till too late you'll regret it".........you get the gist of it - basically any comment that hurts any member of our close knit community is a criminal offense  .  

I'm sorry, I'm being a bit harsh today because I have been feeling low too  . Some days I wake up with such a heavy heart, feeling that I will never be able to experience the joys of motherhood and then this leads on to the feeling that I will end up becoming a lonely and frustrated old woman who no one will want to come near. If anyone is dishing out some PMA I need it too please......


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Elinor, you must have posted as I was typing. 

I'm so glad that you can start tx. You must be releived after stressing so much about your weight. 

And that story was beautiful, made me


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Latestarter, I don't thing we've met either. I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I haven't been through it myself, but I can only imagine how devastating it must be for you.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Latestarter - was very sorry to hear about your miscarriage, there are no words that can take your pain away but know that we are always here for you to lean on


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elinor - thats great news that the clinic is letting you start you're treatment and good for you for losing the weight.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Popsi - uti not nice hunny,    have docs given u some antibiotics?   

Fishy - put some vaseline on ur hooter before u go to bed tonight petal, all that nasty horrible dry skin will just peel off in the morning 

Natahsa - enjoy ur evening hunny   There is a new comedy on bbc1 later i ight take a quick look at.  Af pains still coming and going thought the   would have been here by now   Are you having any chocolate tonight?

Elinor - what a lovely story hunny.  Well done on starting the treatment hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you.  

Angel here hunny have a bit of pma ebw sent us earlier   .  Know its easier than done to feel positive, normally when friends tell me to feel positive i feel like smacking them in the gob 

Think i'll run me and dh a bath and chill out 2nite, would suggest a bonk to try and bring the painters in but he's gotta produce a sample tomorrow for hospital, so suppose i'd better leave him alone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

elinor.. that was beautiful thank you for sharing, i think its so true tho    well done on starting your tx 

kate... yes giving me antibiotics and sent sample away for testing to make sure the ones she has given me will get rid of the nasty bug for good !! its horrible and soooo painful 

fishy.. i have plenty of lavender tissues for all of us honey xxx hope you feel better soon


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - am already lying on the sofa, have had a little snack   and just planning my evening of programmes. DH called me and said he hadnt been well - bit of dodgy fish at lunch - but i told him he'd be fine and to still go to party - didnt want him coming home and interrupting my lovely evening   defo some chocco tonight - raw chocolate for me tho


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Elinor- Thanks for your lovely story and lots of luck for your stimms tomorrow  

Nat- I will text you hun as soon as I'm out. Glad you've put your feelings first about tonight and that you're having a nice night in. I presume you are in leisure wear?  

Kate- Have a nice bath hun and STEP AWAY FROM DH !!!     

Hi Pops- xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Elinor - that was just lovely, and so true. I really don't think I'd be taking such pleasure from Robert without having to suffer first. I'd love it, of course, but I'm so enthralled it's not true, and where other mums might be thrilled when their child does something new I feel like I'm on the moon.
I really know I wouldn't have been like that if I hadn't battled to get him - sobering, ain't it?

Pix - thanks so much for the cream! Am having a second blob absorbtion now - ahhhhh... You must be cacking yourself about tomorrow - we're with you all the way sweetcheeks.

Rachel... that was never a one-liner, was it? Was it really? Tisk... As an official poor responder though, we will let you off!  

This village sounds so nice! I think we should make it Godmanstone - it's just outside Cerne Abbas (home of the uber-fertile giant) and has the smallest pub in the world - perfect to fit all of Team PR for when we can get a mass babysitter for all our sproglets!
Plus, it has an organic milk/cheese place for our dietary needs.

Google it - you know it makes sense.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel hunni _ sorry you're feeling low today, isn't it strange how some days we feel like we can take on the world then others you just want to      and feel such despair.   

Hi Mranda- How are you today?
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - i stepped away hun, didnt run a bath in the end, had a poo instead, 3rd one of the day  Surely af will turn up today now!  Think im going to bed prepared tonight just in case, otherwise the   will come and get me in the middle of the night  

Tash im defo in a choccie eating mood tonight and i somehow dont think 2 rum truffles will do, think i may have to hit the celebrations.  Not opened yet so my faves will still be in there too.  Surely a few cant hurt i have been such a good girl all week and i think i got pmt so would be for medicinal purposes   Im just watching emmerdale then the krypton factor then the comedies on bbc1, plus theres a new cop show on itv at 9.     When did my life become so booorrrrrringggggggggg  

Popsi make sure you drink plenty of water hunny, yes it is very painful and not nice at all  

Miranda - i will goggle cerne abbas as soon as emmerdales gone off, do u think the natives would mind if we took over their village hunny?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

kate - i've lined up masterchef, hustle and then double bill season finale of grays anatomy - will take me through to midnight and then bed - or might watch the grays in bed..tough decisions..choco is defo necessary for AF...i never used to eat or crave choc til last year


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The locals of Cerne are NIMBYs an would object to everything! But I'm sure the fellows of Godmanstone wouldn't mind. 

Let's do it!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

what are NIMBYs


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not In My Back Yards


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

For those of you who were in the chat room yesterday when I said I was leaving to go and find DH as I was on day 13 of my cycle.  When I went upstairs he had fallen asleep!
Better go and try tonight or it will be too late for this month.


For those of you who need some PMA         (I thought I would include the bunny as rabits feet are supposed to be lucky.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh everyone seems to need a big hug.  

PIx - Good luck sweetpea.   

Can I come to the village too?  Sure I'd have loads of babysitters then!  

X


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Laura

How are the chiplets doing?  When they get older I hope people remember to call them by their names rather than just 'the triplets', a friend who has triplets and people always refer to them that way, I hate it.  says me who has just called them the chiplets!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah they are all fine and dandy.  They were weighted yest and all put on lots of weight so I was chuffed.  Tim is off at moment so I had a full nights sleep last night and another tonight!   

Should you not be upstairs?


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Tracey - have fun tonight    Does DH know it's day 14...it's a shame that never seems to encourage them, in fact it was quite the opposite here  

Natasha, glad you decided not to go but to stay in and spoil yourself.  I'm just getting into Greys Anatomy but I'm so far behind I don't know who's slept with who and what all the meaningful looks they give each other mean!  Can you sign me up for your exercise class on the village green? 

Elinor - chuffed you can start jabbing tomorrow, best of luck!  I liked the story too.  And second what Mir said.  Or as someone very politely put it to me 'if you'd got pregnant straight away you might have moaned the whole time, but if you get pregnant with IVF you'll appreciate it'.  Charming eh!!   Though I had to concede, I was at rock bottom at that point and spending days thinking about what I would give up to be pregnant.  Hence I now embrace my sciatica and repeated chest infections!! 
You lot are all going to agree when you get there, which you will  

Popsi - ouch, hope the antibiotics kick in soon and sort you out  

Latestarter, as you know, I'm so sorry about what's happened.   The advice from Nikki, Beachgirl and Tracey was so     but hope it helped.  Unlikely anything can 'help' at the moment but you will, definitely definitely get through this and before long you will feel able to take strength from the fact you got pregnant and you will again  

Laura, seconded - big hug to everyone. 

Pixie - glad you're going to be get your answer early on saturday hopefully x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Not been able to read all posts today as just on the old iPhone so apologies if I've missed a biggie but wanted to pop on and wish Anne lots of love and sparkley stuff for tomorrow. 

Good luck chicka!

X


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie!

Laura - have PM'd you 

Anne - good luck for tomorrow sweetie - hope all is looking good!   

Pix - good luck for testing - hope so much you get that BFP   

Latestarter - hi sweetie    glad you came back, thinking of you loads 

Lots of love to everybody else! 

Steph xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - good luck for tomorrow   

Pixie - Super duper good luck wishes for you for tomorrow -     

Hi to everyone.  I am trying to keep up but find it difficult during the week.  Will try and catch up properly at the weekend.

Take care and love and luck to you ALL !!

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck for today Pixie!

Got everything crossed for you...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix sis - good luck with your test my lovely sending you loads of positive vibes  

Anne - good luck with your appointment/ scan this afternoon  

Fishy - sorry you pusskin has been unwell - hope all better soon x

See all those that are meeting up later on  

Love and hugs to everyone else! 

Re: Our village

Oh yeah Natasha you can definately do those exercise classes on the green, I need to lose 20lbs!!! 

Mir you can be chief fire fighter!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, it means alot to me  

I am bubbling with excitement to be honest  

How is everyone today?
I am leaving at 11.30 to get my trains

Fishy- How is puss cat hun? How are you too?  

Ally- Lovely of you to phone me last night, thanks hun. Good luck with your puss cat later  


Pix- How yuo doing sweetpea?   

Hi Mir  

Nat- Hope your night was lovely and chilled 
Steph, Bobbi, Angel, Purple, Lainey, Tracey, Bugle, Becka, LJ, Elinor, Kate, Nikki2008, Nix, NikkiW, rachel, Laura, Juicy, Latestarter, Popsi, Beachy

See you later chicks - I will get to Oriel as soon as I'm done- hopefully Lister are not running too late
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good luck Anne! Hope they're nice and positive with you, and you come out smiling and excited.

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks Miranda, gonna do a test injection too if they let me so  know I'm doing it right


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning all!

Pixie -   things go well with your test today. I am off tomorrow on hols (was meant to be a week, but will have to wizz back up from the lake district to Edinburgh for scans etc on Tuesday, and probably after that) but will be taking my laptop and hoping for wireless internet cafe somewhere nearby and desperate to logon and find out your news. 

Anne - fingers crossed for scan this afternoon. Hope it all goes well and is the start of a wonderful journey. I have very positive thoughts about 2009 for all of us! I hope you enjoy the meet up afterwards as well.

Laura - glad you are getting some sleep, and it is wonderful that Bethan, Cerys and Eddie are all putting on weight - you and Tim must be getting things right! 

Everyone else - sorry no personals but I hope latestarter, ally, ali, natasha, angel fish, steph, miranda, ebw, kate and basically everyone is doing ok. Can I come to your village too? I can also grow veg, but would rather open a tea shop and bake lots of cakes instead (I do dairy-free options too)... Sounds like a lovely positive place to drift off to if work is becoming too stressful!
love
elinor x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning,

Thanks for your good wishes girls. What would I do without you all?    

Anne: God luck with your scan today hun – hope downstairs is looking super duper  

Elinor: PM your mobile no if you like and I’ll text you the news hun.

I can’t wait to see you all tonight girls – YAY!!  

Lots of love.

Pix xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- looking trimmed and smart     

right logging off now lovlies so I can finish my bits n bobs before I go

I can't WAIt for tonight either       
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

darn - saw you were online Anne and was about to say have a good appt and a good time tonight but my boss distracted me (cheek!) and now you're gone

Pixie good luck and enjoy tonight all of you who are going - bet there will be lots of   and   

Anne ps glad you are trimmed though I found the scanners hardly need to give your lala a second glance to apply dildocam - I always found it more embarassing wondering what to do with my pants - leave them in full view on the chair or try and conceal them - and how vigorously I could try and remove the blue gel afterwards    

I can say that knowing you won't see this till after, am not trying to put you off!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Juicy said:


> Anne ps glad you are trimmed though I found the scanners hardly need to give your lala a second glance to apply dildocam - I always found it more embarassing wondering what to do with my pants - leave them in full view on the chair or try and conceal them - and how vigorously I could try and remove the blue gel afterwards


    

I totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Juicy, you made me laugh out loud.  I was alwasy the same about where to put the knickers.  I used to put them under my coat!

I did manage to find DH awake last night.  I didn't tell him that it was day 14.  For some reason the only time he can't perform properly is if I tell him it is a baby making night.  Luckily where I am in my cycle never occurs to him - unless I have AF.

Laura.  You are doing such a fab job.  Great news that Cerys, Bethany and Eddy are all putting on weight.  I'm glad you got some sleep over the last couple of nights.

Elinor.  Good luck with your stimms.  I forgot to say before, well done on losing some weight.  It is funny how they go on about it and then not weight you.  Someone on the lister thread went on a diet where she didn't eat a single thing for a whole month before tx, just drank special shakes.  She lost loads of weight but they didn't even weigh her before she started tx.
I will join you running the cake shop in our village - I love baking.

Steph.  Have you been swimming yet?  I was meant to start again in the NY but it is just too cold to come out with wet hair - it woudl probably freeze before I got home to dry it.

See some of you later on today.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies - back at work 

Angel -  hope you are feeling better today  PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA - just a little of the PMA Ally gave me 

Kate - didn't read you message til just now, so no vaseline last night and a nice crusty nose today 

Ally - pussycat still not right, think i fed him too many treats last night to make him feel better and he was sick again last night, he's fine in himself though, saw him chasing birds this morning so there's not too much wrong with his spirit, has your pussy been to vet yet, hope it goes ok 

Laura - you're doing such a brill job hun, we'd want you to be our babsitter 

Juicy - always hide my pants under jeans etc and then panic that i can't find them afterwards 

Pixie and Anne - thinking of you both today  

Made it into the office this morning, had a crap nights sleep but needed to get in, glad i did though, makes you feel brighter doing something and seeing people 

Have a good weekend huns


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi girlies,

I'm not going to even try to catch up, so will just try and sneak in here and pretend I've been here all along.....

Fishy - so sorry about your BFN hon. And sorry that you've had flu. I have too - have been off work since tuesday. Like you, I have really got sick of being at home all day on my own seeing no one. DP told me today he's shooting all day tomorrow - I only just managed to stop myself from throwing myself at his feet and howling til he promised not to go and to stay in with me instead. I thought it might look a tad needy?  ;  Oh well, Foyles War snuggling up in front of the woodburner with Milicent the 14 week old puppy seems quite a nice option for this afternoon.

Pix - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Have you had any symptoms?

Anne - good luck with your scan. 

I hope you all have a lovely meet up this evening. I am so jealous.

Ally - can I come to your village too? i could be the babysitter, as I don't reckon I will ever have a little one of my own. I've been on the DHEA for 6 months now - I was thinking about doing another 6 months, but don't think I'll bother. At the moment I'm ok about the idea of never having a baby.....

Laura - wow, you are just so amazing Supermum. Give the Chiplets a cuddle from me.

love to all, have run out of steam now......
jo xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Jo - glad you're still around hun - we miss you   Never say never hun, it'll happen when it's meant to happen, in the meantime look after that little pupplet


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Hope ur all ok   Glad its friday at last just wish i wasnt working tomoz   Sorry no personals as just sneaked off from counter to post. 

Pixie - hope blood test went ok    for tomorrow

Hi jo - im wish fishy hunny never say never   

Anne - hope ur back on later to hear all about how ur appointement went petal 

Hi fishy - get that vaseline on tonight hun 

Juicy - i always tuck knicks inside trousers 

See you all later later, hope you all have a fantastic meet up and gossip.

Hi to everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Just wondering how Pixie & Anne got on today?

Thanks everyone for your messages xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi latestarter 

Pixie is having blood test today but waiting till tomox for results cos her dp will be back then and she wants him there.  Im still feeliing postive for her.  Anne is meeting with some of the girls down in london, i did pm her last nite, and would have txt her today but left my mobile at home   Will txt her when i get home and find out.  How are you today hunny?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi lovlies. 

Sorry for going awol, I had a few days off reading and am now so behind it will take me an age to catch up. I had fully intended to pop along tonight but have felt really headachy today so won't be able to make it. I am gutted, wanted to catch up on what's happening with everyone :-(

Anne - I hope today went well and u r all sorted with the kit. Really wanted to meet u tonight. Perhaps next time u r down we can meet?

Pixie - good luck with the result tomorrow. Thinking of u x

Hi to everyone else. Will do a proper post when I am up to date. Should be there by next Christmas ;-)

Lainey x


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

hi slycett,

Feeling bad still.  Managed to motivate myself to phone gp & get referred to EPU for next week.  I will get another scan & then discuss options.  May go with a medicated option for the miscarriage if it doesn't happen next week.  I would prefer to have it naturally but don't think I can wait weeks.  It is too sad being pregnant but knowing there will be no baby  

Where are you with your tx hun?

Love Samantha

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls, I couldn’t wait until tomorrow and found out my blood test result – It’s negative unfortunately. 

It would have been too easy if I actually got pregnant wouldn’t it? 

I feel numb  

Anne, Ally, Natasha,Tracey sorry for not being able to see you tonight - hopefully I will feel more up for it next time  

xxxxx


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Pixie,

I am so so sorry  

I am really shocked - I thought it would be different.  I don't know what to say because I know that there is not much that can comfort you at the moment.

I am just sending you a lot of love xxxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I've kind of been a bit AWOL after getting back from Northern Ireland, so I'm really sorry if I have missed anything major.

Pixie - I'm so sorry to read your post.      

Latestarter -   Your post is so sad. I can't even begin to imagine what you've been through. I hope things start moving for you in the best way possible at this stage. 

I am hoping you might have some feedback for me. I had my first scan sine stimming today (day 9) and on the right I have seven follies, of 12, 10, 9, 7,7,7,6 and on the left I have three follies of 17, 11, 9mm. They have said to carry on stiomming at 300iu Gonal - F until Monday where I'll have a second scan. They are sayinjg they'll sacrifice the 17mm follie in the hope the five between 9 and 12 mm will grow, and said that the 6 and 7mm ones will still be too small to consider.   Does anyone have any feedbck on whether I'm doing ok for day 9, or what the acceptable number and size would be? In the scan the nurses were saying that hopefully I'll have 5 eggs and were very focussed on 5, but the ladies on my cycle buddies have all said "ten follies - that's great!" Are they being so positive because there's a chance that some of the 6 and 7 mm ones might grow?

Thanks for any advice?
xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pix... i am so sorry to hear you got a negative honey, when i was catching up on the thread i could see you were online from an earler post and was concerned why you were not with the girls,  i was so hoping for some positive results for you, take time out with your DH, cry lots, drink lots of wine its so hard but when your ready you can make further plans whatever they may be, i remember this horrible time only too well


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie hunny im so so sorry i felt so positive for you all the way through     I cant think of anything to say to make you feel better sweetheart, i wish i could   

Hi sam - i cannot imagine what are you are going through petal   Just hope it works out the way you would prefer  

I've not even had first appointment had lister yet, got it on jan 28th know the chances will not be good after last tx just gota give it one last shot, rose coloured specs have definately gone in the bin.  This af is nearly 2 days late now wish the little devil would hurry up and show.

Hi lainey and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls sorry I have been AWOL for a while.

Late starter - I am so sorry to hear your news, have had many miscarriages I know how devastating it can be.   Although I didn't always believe this I do feel that the fact that you got pregnant means that one day you will achieve your dream. re the option of waiting for a natural miscarriage or the medical options, with the majority of mine I had a ERPC because that was what was suggested, this might be because the first time it happened I had a scan at 12 weeks showing that the baby had only grown to eight weeks so maybe they were concerned how long it might take.

I personally prefer having had both experiences to go for the ERPC because I worry myself it might take a while to happen naturally but also I can't cope with the experience of being 'pregnant' but knowing there will be no bubs to show for it at the end of the day. Plus with some people they can still experience the symptoms of being pregnant of which I am one, because sometimes the body does not recognise the baby is lost and this can be even more upsetting. However some people do miscarry very quickly and you might prefer to wait. with both there is bleeding, I bled up to two weeks after the ERPC and I believe this is normal. If you feel that I might be able to help with any questions please PM me. I am thinking of you  .

Pixie, I am very sorry about your BFN, I was praying that it would be good news for you today, I am thinking of you  

Fish and Nix I was also sorry to read about your BFN as well.   Are either of you planning any more treatment?

it is so unfair that this is so hard for some of us and I wish I could just find that illusive magic wand to wave it right for all of us on here that need it right now.

Anne - good luck for this treatment cycle and to anyone else embarking or on treatment cycles now.

Pinkcarys - I am no expert by any means but didn't want to not answer but I would say in this uncertain IF world anything can happen.

ie when you get to egg collection there may be more then it appears on the scan. I think you have a good number with five but think there is every chance that there may be even more then that when egg collection is carried out. I was told 4/5 and collected 8 mature on my first cycle so you can never been absolutely certain until the follys are collected and counted! hope that helps and good luck!

I hope the ones of you going out tonight have a good one and come back with tales of a well deserved good time had by all!

Miranda that picture of Robert is scrumptious as usual as is the one of Emily, Nicks.

Laura I am glad to hear the fabulous three are now at home, its' a wonder to get on here as often as you do, you wonder woman!

Steph the bump picture is great, I love it! I am so pleased for you that everything is going well. 

Hi to Ally, Kate, little Jen, purple and everyone else I can't remember.

Before I forget I was introduced to the wonderful world of Face book the other day and am now using my account, I know you girls have mentioned it before - did you set up a group for PR or have you just added as friends? I would love to do either as I feel that would help me remember who is who and get to know you all better, how would I go about doing this?

I also got round to start taking DHEA finally, started 50mg on new years day and am waiting for my 25mg as being rather old feel I need the full 75mg.

I take the 50mg in the morning the minute I get up, I just wondered whether it would be best to take the other 25mg at a different time of day and if so when do you suggest?  I have suffered a bit of a headache but don't know if it's that or the fact that I am trying to go cold turkey on the diet cokes!

I wasn't sure whether I had ovulated this month as had a non medicated cycle and on the scan they said they could not see a collapsed follicle. However I rang today and my progesterone was 39.4 indicating ovulation. I am due on any day if not pregnant. I feel as if AF will come any minute as it usually comes on 11 or 12 DPO and today is 12DPO and feeling very pre menstrual. I am trying to not get my hopes up that I am pregnant and convince my self that the suspicious AF type pains I am experiencing are not AF because I have had pain before and still been pregnant. 

I have already booked my baseline scan for Tuesday incase AF gets me over the weekend which is more then likely, it will be surprising if I don't get it tonight.

Good luck to everyone love Karen xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening girls

Well I have just read 8 pages to catch up and I am in flood of  

Latestarter - such a sad story  

Pixie - I'm so sorry I really thought things would be positive  

Anne I hope today went well  

Elinor - fab news on starting your tx,   it all goes well.

I'm not really sure how things are going for me.  I know they are not really bad but the clinic are quite non commital about my progress.  I have to go back on monday...    5 on the rhs, 2 lhs, but they had to get the senir sonographer after the first one had a good poke aorund and couldn't find anything because of all the adhesions and scarring.  Though you will laugh that I got onto the couch with my knickers still on   and then fumbled like and idiot cos I couldn't get them off over my foot!

Ally I'd love a house in your village - I can bring my chickens who will give us lots of happy eggs  

Hope you have a good time tonight.
Love donkey xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie -   I am so so so sorry.  I really thought/hoped/prayed/felt that this was going to be your time.  I would love more than anything to take away the pain you must be feeling right now.  I am so sorry  

Donkey - 7 follies sounds like a bloomin good chance to me.  I hope they give you more indication of progress on Monday.  In teh meantime, take care and imagine them growing and ripening nicely    Made me laugh about the knickers though   

Will catch up more over the weekend.

Love to everyone, xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks ali, I will do.  Being positive is soooo hard sometimes, I'm just scared they'll all be empty 
xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pixie - Hun, I am so sorry this wasn't your time. Take the time out to grieve over it. It is very difficult, we all know the pain you must be going through. We're here for you any time.  

Donkey - 7 follies sound good. Hey, remember that you are on the PR thread where anything above 3 is considered great. Often one or more follies are hidden by the others like Kaz said. Some clinics are extremely conservative and automatically brand you as a PR if you have anything less than a certain number of follies.   for your scan on Monday. 

Kazzie - I used to take the DHEA with my evening meal. But a few ladies have complained about sleeplessness on DHEA. I don't think it makes a difference to the effectiveness, as to when you actually take it, so you may have to try taking it at different times and see what suits you best. 

Anne, hope things went well today. You must be having a blast with Ally,Tracey and Natasha. Do let us know all about it tomorrow.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Latestarter hunny, so sorry to hear youe news!!!   

Pixie, I so thought this was your time hunny!!! Sorry it was a BFN this time!!!!    

Hello to everyone else!

You made me smile with your little village!!

Hugs and Anne hope scan went well and     for all going through treatment and recovery at the moment

Sxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Pix - I know I've said it already, but I'm so sorry petal. Glad hub is cheering you up a bit!

Donks - thank heaven you didn't fall off!

Guys - I've added Karen on ** but it didn't prompt me to suggest people again - bum!

So can you all add her - Karen T*****th (I won't put the full name on a public forum!) on my friends?

Cheers dears

xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Angel I know I'm being greedy!!  
Love to you all xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Pixie* - am so, so sorry to read that it didn't work this time  sending you huge    Take care sweetheart and make lots of time for you and DH 

*Karen* - I found that I sometimes got a racing heart when I took 3 x 25mg DHEA all together, felt much better when I took them 1 x 25mg after brekkie and then 2 x 50mg after lunch. Have PM'd you re ******** 

*Tracey *- no I didn't go swimming  was just too cold and like you said, was scared of freezing my hair to my head!

*Latestarter* -   

Hope those who were meeting tonight had a lovely time 

Can't stop, have a nice bubble bath calling me!  - lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Still waiting for af to arrive, dont know whats going on got really sore nips at the mo  

Sorry no personals am absolutely shattered and got work in the morning, i hate working saturdays 

Catch up tomorrow ladies 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix- I'm so sorry honey.  

Anne - How did you get on today?    Have I missed the post I did skim through?

Love to everyone else.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls - I got my AMH today and the result is 0.1 pmol/L

I'm absolutely heartbroken 

Sarah xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Sarah I am so sorry sweetheart. What a horrible blow, I know first hand how that feels and so send you loads and loads of    . I know it doesn't make the AMH level any better but I hope it is some comfort to know that you are not alone Ali, Sam and I all have the same level.

At times like these it is really important to know that this does not mean the end for you, these are after all just numbers, have a look at 'fergie's' post on this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=106772.msg1531229#msg1531229

There are more stories like this but it is very late and I can't get my brain into gear to find them!!

We are here for you


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls,

Thank you so much for all your posts & texts. I really appreciate everyone's support.  

Sorry if I sound gloomy with this post on a Saturday morning but I'm in such a pain that I've never been in before.
Is this ever going to end ?? I thought I was a strong woman but no I am a weak wreck at the moment - hating everything about myself. When did I become such a failure? All this time in my life I thought of others first but now can't stop thinking about ME and feeling sorry for myself. I don't think I've ever cried so much before - my eyes are in a real state and I am meant to be going to a close friend's 30th party tonight. There is no escape from it either becase I've organised it all months ago. My best friend who has just left a message on my aswering machine saying she was sorry and never called back will be there too and I bet she won't stop talking about her twins. What if I lose my control and say something, what if I start crying in front of everyone?

My poor DH! He is trying so hard to make me feel better. He must think I'm losing it becase I laugh with him one minute and go to toilet and cry histerically the next. We went to bed last night all OK, I turned around and starting crying out loud cos I had the blanket on which my mum made for me while I was in Turkey to keep my follies warm. I can't believe I wasted everyone's efforts.

I used to be a lively woman who enjoyed life very much without any worries. I now have 2 options I either give up trying and pretend to be one of those women who doesn't like kids and live life for herself but cry inside every time when she sees a pregnant woman or a baby or keep trying until my last penny and see what happens but what I know is I don't have the strength to cope with such pain many times.

Ally come on hun, when is this village going to be ready to move in?  

Lots of love.

xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie -   It is not surprising you feel the way you do.  Let yourself have time to grieve and come to terms with the very sad news.  Be selfish.  Put yourself first.  If you dont want to go tonight, dont go.  You can tell them what you like.  This was your first attempt and you did brilliantly.  The game is far from over if you dont want it to be.  You have suffered a huge loss and shock and whilst you may be a strong woman, no woman could just take this and be her usual self straight away.  We are all here for you and understand how you must be feeling.   


Sarah - I had the news a few weeks back that my AMH was 0.1 and was totallly devestated.  This came after my Lister consultation.  Since then, I spoke to 2 cons at the Lister.  The first said that they dont know how I will respond to treatment and that the low AMH backs up the high FSH and the low follicle count (3).  It shows low reserve but does not indicate quality which is the important bit.  He also said that they see patients with higher AMH's getting worse responses than patients with an AMH of 0.1.  My cons said that he did npt expect me to have a high AMH and has not changed my px or protocol because of it.  It really is just another figure showing low reserve but nothing to say that the eggs we do have left are poor quality.  The Lister really didn't seem too concerned. Like Ally said, there are positive stories of women with low AMH's being successful.  Sam on here became pg naturally with an AMH of 0.1.  Sadly she miscarried but she did fall pg.  Where are you being treated?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie - im so sorry hunny, you were my first thought on waking this morning    Im devastated for you too, you are not a weak woman pix, you are as strong as the rest of us.  At the moment you are emotionally distraught and who can blame you, we have all been there ourselves and we are all here for you.  Sod the party tonight if u dont wanna go dont, make up some excuse, lurgy, sickness bug whatever, and you have not wasted everyones efforts petal, the effort has been put in by people because they love and support you and will continue to do so whatever your decisions.  Love you hunny, take care    

Swin - amh hun - just another number as far as im concerned now   Dont give up petal  

Morning ali how you doing hunny?  Where are you in tx at the mo? 

Anne thanx for txt hun, hope to hear all about ur appointment later 

Hi to everyone else, cards are calling be back later.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kate - Hope work is not too bad this morning.  I'm about to start tx at the Lister - first attempt.  Might see you there later in the month


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bloody buggary and b0llocks.......... I just typed a massive massive post and then stroked my cat and got a static  shock and lost my the lot         

will try and do another one..
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, lets try again!

Morning girls

Pix- You're an amazing, brave, kind and beautiful woman. Please don't be hard on yourself hun. I can't imagine how you must be feeling but we will help you get through this as much as we can. This party tonight hun, can you get our of it? This is a time when you need to look after you and think about your own feelings hun. If you can't go, then don't go hun.
I am here if you want to speak words hun  

Sarah- I hope Ali & Aly have given you some reassurace about our AMH- I agree, it's a massive shock hub=n but as Kate says, it's just a number at the end of the day and nothing is an exact science. Hope you're feeling better today 

Latestarter- Thanks hun for your kind wishes. How are you doing so far today? 

Juicy- Ah, and thanks for you message too.. I did laugh at the knickers dillema....can you believe that I got on the scan chair with my knickers on!! when the nurse said I needed to take them off I was slightly mortified when hubby said "you should have worn some crotchless ones"        but quite      too . Hope you're well hun.  

Hi Laura- Hi hun, how are the lovlies? All went good yesterday thanks m'love 

Hi Donkey- You and me both keeping our knickers on eh  . Sounds like your scan went well. 

Ali- 6 sleeps to go for you hunni 

Kate - Has the red devil showed up yet? 

Lainey- Hope you're feeling better hun, Ally did tell me you wanted to come last night but got poorly. 

Ally, Tracey, Nat, Nikki2008 - I had a brilliant time last night, you are all so lovely and I just wanted to say thanks for coming- it meant a lot to me to meet you all    

  Steph Miranda, Pink, LJ, Bobbi, Angel, Anna, Nix, Beachy, Popsi, Becks, Elinor, Nix, Purple,Jo, Fishy, NikkiW,

Well, yesterday went really well. Had my scan (when I finally took my pantaloons off  ) with Jalya who was lovely. She said that my ovaries were rested and had no problems or cysts. And girls, I even had 3 follies  . I then saw Michelle the nurse who again was lovely and she showed me how to do my injections and mix all the drugs etc. I the had a go at doing one myself with saline solution just for a practice and it was fine to be honest. I struggled more with the actually mixing/drawing up of the solution that the jabbing so Jason is gonna do the mixing and I will jab.
I took my last pill last night (thank F for that ) then when I have AF I need to book in for my antral follie scan on CD7 and I start on my stimms on CD2.
It's all happening girls!!!
Thanks for helping me get this far, if it wasn't for you lot, I wouldn't have even known about the Lister and would fallen at the first hurdle when I was put on the scrap heap by the 2 clinics in Birmingham.

Love you all
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great news Anne!!  All systems go!

I ordered my menopure yesterday and it will arrive tuesday.  I aksed about this "mixing" and they said it will come in vials and there is no mixing, just draw it up.  Is that right?  What are you mixing?  I am getting worried now that the chemist is sending the wrong stuff.  Help!!

 to everyone.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pixie honey, everything you are feeling is NORMAL, you invest such a huge amount into this process emotionally and physically and when it doesn't work out it is utterly devastating, add into that the fact that you are absolutely full to the brim with hormones, it doesn't make for the best combination. But it is good to cry and grieve this chance as it is never good to keep these feelings and emotions locked up   your DH will completely understand why you are so up and down - he sounds wonderful so don't worry about him thinking you are losing it (and you are not by the way  ). You absolutely HAVE NOT wasted anyones efforts sweetie and no-one would ever think such a thing. Your consultant will have learnt alot about you from this cycle and you are young and when you are ready you can go again and one day you will be able to show your little one your lovely blanket that your mum made to help you make them  

In terms of this party, do not put yourself under any pressure just to make other people happy, this is a very difficult time for you and you have to 100% look after No. 1 (being you and your DH). If what you feel will make this pain a little easier to take is getting on the sofa with a DVD, yummy food and lots of cuddles from DH (just an example) then that is what you must do, there will be other parties. I personally have become much more selfish since I started all of this, I only do what is right for me (within reason!!). Today and for the foreseeable future you have every right to indulge yourself, everyone will still be there when you decide you want to party again xxxx

The village is taking shape, we all need to decide on a name, that way when the going gets tough we can all drift off there for a 'a cup of tea in the teashop' or an 'exercise class on the green' or a 'cuddle from a ff', your house is looking great, nearly time for you to come in and measure for your curtains!! 

You are going to be alright honey - really you are - difficult to believe right now but give yourself a little time. Unfortunately you just have to ride out the pain.

Love you sweetheart and here for you on the phone, in person, any time honestly.

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali- Sorry hun, confusing stuff!! it is drawing really and don't worry the show you everything at the appointment  xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Anne - have fun shopping


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pixie   so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - I had a lovely time too, never had so much fun on a glass of water!!    Jasons lovely and such a sweetheart for putting up with us banging on about AF and ovulation etc!! Hope your journey was okay. The chicken casserole was yummy  

Nat, Nikki and Tracey - also so lovely to see/ meet you guys - I hope you all have lovely weekends.

Kate/ Beachy - morning honies  

Ali - when do you start stims hon?? The menopur does need to be mixed but I am sure they haven't sent you the wrong thing. The menopur comes kinda freeze dried in a vial, you add a saline solution to the vial with a mixing syringe/ needle (bigger/ longer), leave for a second or two then suck all the menopur and saline up into the syringe, swap needle for the tiny little injecting one, expel air bubbles then bingo off you go.....I had a demo at the Lister using just the saline, I would recommend it, it settled my mind so much. Anne did it too xxxx

To everyone else


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Nearly time to go home 

Anne - no red devil yet  dont know wheres shes gone this month, tho did have a funny af last month again, had af for usual 5 days, then stopped then about a week and a half later lost a watery brown fluid for a few days, so perhaps thats whats put cycle of sync?

Hello everyone, be back later gotta go and cash up.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pix - it's such a shock when after all that build-up and all your effort you find nothing has come of it. That's why tx is so hideous - not the drugs, or the scans, or the indignity but the hopes and dreams and planning and money... all for nothing.

BUT... when you come out of this - and you will, even though it seems endless right now - you will realise that it wasn't really for nothing - this failed tx is just one step closer to your dream. If only we knew how many txes it would take we'd just get on with it, happy in the knowledge that one day it would happen. But we don't, so we go through it again and again. It depends on you, how much time between txes and how many txes, but ultimately pregnancy and a real live baby of your own is within your grasp.

It really is you know. However beaten you feel at the moment you will rise up again and go for it. As long as you get one egg and one sperm there is always hope.

xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - Pixie   you are definately not a failure and certainly nobody think youve let them down, it's just the first time you do IVF your expectations are high and it's horrible when it does not work. Like the other girls said really think about yourself and DH at the moment and look after yourselfs by trying to do what you want to do whilst you are feeling so raw.  

Ali - you do have to mix the menopur, though it can be a bit of a pain to do - I did an big explanation a while back on how I'd learnt to get over the quirks, anyone know how I can find that post again so I can re post for the ones new to Menopur? 


Anne - great news at your first scan, good luck for your treatment cycle.   

thanks to all that have added me as a friend on F/B so far 

Hi everyone else love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok I just found it, hope it is useful for those of you just starting out on Menopur:

I also had probs with then Menopur but I got used it by the last scan before I had to cancel, how many vials are you having to mix?
If several vials like me I suggest the following, once you have mixed the first vial of solution to power, tilt bottle at an angle and put the needle as far down as it will go on the bottom of the vial, slowly draw up, if too many bubbles or can't draw it all up because of air, slowly put all back into bottle and take the needle right out, this will release the air ( might even get a hiss!) and draw up again on the tilted angle all the solution. 

When you have drawn up first mixed solution with not too many bubbles, tap or flick the syringe to make the remaining bubbles rise to the top of the syringe, once you have done that, then push very carefully and slowly, holding the syringe firmly with other hand, until a bead of menopur comes out of the tip of the mixing needle, you are then ready to move onto next powder vial. 


When going to the next powder, hold the syringe at the sides and push the needle down into new power vial, like the others have said, do not shake, I kinda of rock it gently from side to side and that does the trick, try to draw up but if too much air like the first time, take out needle like before, insert back in again and draw slowly up.

Each time you draw up a new solution and need to go to a further powder, make sure you always push up up so a bead of menopur come out the tip of the mixing needle, this just helps you not inject air into the new vial, even so you may find when drawing up the solution added to a new vial, you still may need to reduce the air by taking the needle out and reinserting.

Once you get to the stage where you have all your powders drawn up into your 1ml solution (max of 3) push plunger up to plastic tip of syringe but not to the end of mixing needle this time. Swap for the for sc needle and gently push up until a bead of menopur appears at the tip of this one.

You are finally ready!! I hope that helps I got to day 6 of stims before I mastered it!

HTH love Karen xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Pixie....I'm so sorry, I know how sad you are today and I know just what you mean about the blanket setting you off...   

Rotten timing that you have a dilemma re the party tonight but I don't think you are compelled to go - what your friend doesn't know and can't understand, is how you feel today and there is nothing selfish about putting you and your husband first.  

Whether you go or don't go, people won't get what you're going through so just do whatever YOU need to do.  You are under no duty to your friend or anyone else to make yourself feel worse by struggilng to put on a brave face.  If your eyes are sore and you want to stay in and wallow - just do it.

Miranda is absolutely right, you will rise up and feel better and be ready to face another tx even though  it might not feel like it while you are grieving the loss of this chance

Latestarter, same for you   .  Glad you are seeing doc for advice

Donkey I was wondering how you were getting on - all sounds positive  

Anne glad you got on well and all had a good evening.  Hurray for that last pill tonight!

Kate, have you done a HPT?  I hope the mystery is solved one way or the other soon

happy Saturday everyone x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi PR Team,


I think today we all need a big & warm    

Love and light, alegria xxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Alegs


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Juicy - i did one yest hun about half 12 in the afternoon couldnt help myself   Was a bfn obviously but still here waiting for af to show  

Think im in need of a little kip, been and bought some pressies for nieces birthday wrapped them, emptied washing machine did poo clearance and tidied up, oh yes and dh watched the watched the football.  

Be back later with personals girlies

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Juicy  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Juicy    yes all going well thanks 

Oh Pixie, I'm so sorry you're feeling so down    

Hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls- can you tell me can you see my ticker now on my signature?

ta

xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Pixie, I'm so sorry to hear about your result, we're all here for you babe. What ever you do DO NOT think you are a failure- that simply isn't true. It's so easy for us to blame ourselves but it's irrational and just isn't true. Take some time and let yourself grieve and have some Pixie time, with some large splashes of DH who loves you immensely.    

Anne - yes can see your ticker chicka.... Glad you're on your way, exciting times ahead. Everything crossed for you    

How was your meet up gals?

Sorry this is quick, DP looks like a slapped puppy when I spend too much time on here sometimes but big hello to all you fantastic ladies in Team PR.

Went to WeightWatchers yesterday - thoroughly depressing and seems my bathroom scales are half a stone out and I weigh half a stone more than I though I did!!! Eugh! Feeling positive though and my fridge has never looked so healthy. 

Lucy xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne - Glad everything went well yesterday. Sounds like you had a good time with the girls (and DH of course). You'll start stimming in no time. Its all very exciting isn't it?

Pixie - The disappointment of a failed cycle is not easy to handle. I wish there was an easier way out, but unfortunately it does hurt a lot. You have to deal with it in the best way that suit you. The others are right - this time you have to put yourself and your needs first. I don't really know if that would be considered selfish or just taking care of yourself. Spend loads of time with DH; he's probab;y just as upset. And also don't lose hope yet. This was only your first cycle.

Lucy - Right with you on the weight gain. I know I can't say its all down to the medicine. Its also partly my fault and emotional eating  . I feel like I look so fat and horrible that's part of the reason I can't face going out. I keep on saying I'll do something about it but haven't done anything so far.  Really need a kick and get  . 

Kate - hope you get your answers soon. My AF is usually very regular, but both times that I was waiting for it for starting tx, it was late ........by a week!!!

Hello to everyone else. Better go as DH getting a bit cranky. Chat to you all later.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for help!  I posted on here a few times in October trying to find out as much as I could about DHEA - which I then started taking.  I went to the hospital for my scan yesterday and they said I could start treatment straight away as AF had only just started.  Last treatment I had only 6 follies, 5 eggs - all pretty rubbish - and only one fertilized.  At this scan I had about 12 follies so am pretty chuffed at that!    Sooo, can you tell me when I should stop taking DHEA.  I've tried looking everywhere but can't see a clear answer.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you're feeling ok on it you can stop taking at EC - after that it won't be doing your eggs any good as the eggs will be out!

Wow - that's a better response, isn't it? Whoo!

I stopped DHEA two weeks before I started stims as the pill wasn't reacting well with it. But by then I'd done long enough to do my eggs good. If you've been on it since October I'd say keep going up to EC - and the best of luck!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All  

Little Areca - that is a wonderful result well done! I am sorry that I cannot be 100% sure of the answer for your question but I was under the impression that you definately take it through tx and stop after EC. I am sure the others will be able to shed more light x

Pix - hope you are okay my love   

Angel - I was just saying to the girls last night I put on 7lbs comfort eating before tx 1 then 7lbs during tx1 then another 7lbs after tx 2. The initial 7lbs seemed easy to shift but now looking at 21lbs is a bit more of a mountain. I guess it is not the most important thing when we have so much else to deal with. I think I am going to start by cutting out booze and cakes and and add in some exercise but not deny myself too much, life just would not be worth living   I may buy myself one bigger 'going out' outfit to tide me over or I will never go out, I felt like I had been chopped in half by my jeans when I got home last night they were so tight!! 

Lucy - well done for your healthy fridge and positivity - can I have some please - Ben is off to LA tomorrow for 2 weeks and is leaving me alone and that usually means one thing - PIGGING OUT!! 

Hi Alegria - I hope you are ok, not really sure where you are at these days  

Anne - yep can see your ticker honey - your a better woman than me - I have tried and failed many times!

Donkey     

Kate - glad you had such an industrious day even if your fella just sat on his ****!!

Mir - evening lass  

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all,

Feeling a wee bit sorry for myself as Ben has just gone to LA for 2 weeks for work  , I will be fine and to be honest I usually enjoy the space, just feels like quite a long time right now! Its weird to think that treatment will start just after he gets back  

I was in such a rush to get from the vets to see Anne on Friday that I forgot to update you about Percy. The vet didn't seem to concerned about his lump but has done some blood tests for that and his excessive grooming, he has also been put on a hypoallergenic diet. He is obviously coming out in sympathy for me! Fishy - hope your puss is back to normal now? x

Anyway going to try and make myself useful and get some jobs done, maybe cook another batch of something for the freezer, so far I have ratatouille, butternut squash soup, spag bol, chicken casserole - any ideas?? This freezer filling has become an obsession hasn't it!! Does anyone else find that they have become rather OCD ish since IF?? We were talking about this on Friday and felt that it had something to do with getting some control over the things you could as everything else is so out of your hands.....

I am so tired, I stayed up with Ben last night as I didn't want to miss out on the time with him, ended up going to bed at 1.30 or something, arghhhhh. 

We went to see Slumdog Millionaire yesterday afternoon which we enjoyed but is very sad in places. It is being billed as the feel good film of the year but that may be a bit of an exaggeration!! 

Speak later


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ally    two weeks will fly by and we'll all come and help you eat those delicious sounding dishes you've got frozen away..feel free to send me some  

I've also got OCD with a couple of things now, think as you say it's a way of controlling at least some parts of our lives, I've also become more anxious and worry about everything that could happen  

We're off to see slumdog millionaire this morning, looking forward to it x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beachy - have a great time at Slumdog - you will enjoy it  

A xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Just wanted to give all of my lovely team PR girlies a big big hug as I think it's needed at the moment


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning (well afternoon!) lovlies,

Ah Ally- Ben will be home before you know it hun (what the hell does that expression mean?!!!) seriously, sounds like you have some nice times coming up with your sisters coming to stay with you and our freezer filling plans   
As discussed on Friday- right with you on the OCD hun, as you and Beachy say, it's a gaining some sort of control thing but I think there was a definite element of it with me pre IF    
Bless little Percy 
May go and see that film sometime then    

Hi Ali  
Hi beachy- Enjoy the film too  

Pix- Thinking about you sweetie  

Zuri- Sounds like you've got some good follies there girl!!  No down reg for me I am going straight to stimms (375 Menopur) on day 2 of AF and that should arrive in the next 3/4 days.  

Hi Lucy- Those bloody scales have a lot to answer for hun     
Had a really lovely meet up - Nikki2008, Tracey, Natasha & Ally came and they are all lovely.

Angel- Hi hun, how you doing?  Yep, it's so exciting - feeling like we are getting somewhere finally  

Little A- Good luck for your TX  

Kate- How are you hun?  

Fishy- Hope your flu is better now hun?  

Nat- Hi hun  

Tracey- have you broken your No Spending rule yet?    

Nikki2008- How's your weekend?  

Laura- Hi hun  

    Purple, Nix, Popsi, Bugle , Jo , Jenni , LJ, Bobbi, Steoh, Miranda, NikkiW, Sarah, Anna, Kazzie, lainey, Algeria, Juicy , Ophelia, Heather

I have had a lazy morning girls- woke up at 8.15 and had a bit of a "cuddle" then Jason made breakfast in bed (egg and bacon sarnie  ) then watched a bit of TV and then had another little sleep before getting up not long ago. Lazy or what!!  

Love
Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Z- Yep, that would be about right . Did you say your were on Menopur and Gonal F and is this your first cycle?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls- A couple of questions I forgot to ask the nurse on Friday...........

Can I have   while on the stimms or do we need to use a condom?
Do I need to drink lots of water and use hot water bottle on my tummy?

Ta
xxxx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I’m not able to post threads as often as I’d like because DH frowns and thinks that I’m obsessive and that is the reason why I’m not getting pregnant (blockages and borderline sperm all ignored of course) and all this was before I joined a fertility forum!  However, thank god I did find you guys because you have given me hope!

Pixie, sooo sorry to hear your news.  Your sentiments are the exact same feelings that we all experience AND try to hide from the outside world.  I thought my time was up until I received so much support from FF.  I’ve now bounced back and I’m fighting. Give yourself time honey and you will bounce back too and go back to being positive and undefeated!

Lucy, I would love to pass on all my info.  Which part of Italy are you planning to get married in?  We chose Venice so guests could hop onto a low budget flight and just come over for the weekend. The wedding planners weren’t flexible enough and you were pushed into the venues that they use.  We went over a few months before we got married and checked everything out and I must say, I wasn’t impressed with what the wedding planners suggested.  I met a friend and she used lots of the stuff that I had used too so that saved her a trip.  Venice is an unbelievable place to get married, we had our first dance to the orchestra playing in St Marks square and we felt like David and Victoria Beckham!  I’m so excited for you.

If people remember my post from a couple of days back, I’m changing hospitals and I’m not giving up on my own eggs.  I’m eager to try DHEA and thanks for all the useful info on this drug, however, I’m told that I have healthy ovaries.  I’ve read that DHEA is for ageing ovaries so if I was to take it, could it have a negative effect? 

I was out for a meal on Friday for a b’day party and obviously being the freak without kids the same old question came around, “when are you having kids, you need to get cracking”, etc, etc.   DH was having kittens across the table, was I going to burst into uncontrollable tears or was I going to tear them apart with my tongue?  Of course I went down the “I’m not bothered about kids route, who’d want kids these days, etc, etc”, obviously since I’m everyone’s favourite aunty they can’t quite comprehend this attitude and probe more.. Arghhh..  Anyway the point is, I actually confided in one of the ladies and surprise, surprise, her pal went to Barcelona for ED treatment recently and now has twins so she said “don’t give up”, there is a pot of gold just waiting.  DH thought the whole idea of ED abroad was absurd and completely radical..  When I told him the news, I could see the idea settling with him…  Breakthrough.  I def not giving up on my own eggs but if I know there is a plan b, I can relax!

I’m going to try Nottingham CARE providing my funding can be transferred.  Nottingham care have said they have had others from my PCT moved there so, fingers crossed.  I am speaking to someone at my PCT tomorrow.  I do worry that all the valuable information from my last 3 cycles will be lost though. 

K x


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - Ally - sorry you are feeling down about your other half going off to LA   but did I remember rightly that you are starting treatment when he comes back? Well that is something to look forward to, I hope it goes as planned   

Beach - hope you enjoy your film.

Anne - sounds like it's full steam ahead for your treatment cycle, good luck with that.  

Lucy - well done for getting motivated on the WW front, good luck for losing lots!


Zuri - I did a post on page 17 of this thread on how to mix and get over the quirks of Menopur. HTH and good luck.

Hi everyone else, Miranda, Kate, Kitty, little Jen, Ann, purple, nix, nicks, steph and Laura and sorry if I don't remember everyone.


Well the red witch (want to say something stronger that rhymes with witch but don't wanna get kicked off!) got me this am, late enough to give me a bit of hope too the tease. I am beginning to wonder if that's it now and I am never going to have another baby after losing Joshua      I am 41 and perhaps my eggs just aren't up to the job anymore plus DH sperm ain't that great anyway either as well as the translocation to deal with. 

So unfortunately the conception cap hasn't worked it magic yet.

I started 50mg of DHEA on new years day and wait the arrival of my other 25mg. unfortunately with this job thing and christmas I have put on a stone since early November and I was already miles overweight as it was    So I have made the decision that I am going to try to stick to a diet and get several stones off as I think I am wasting my money on IVF if I don't.

I am fortunate that in theory I can try naturally and will be having a scan on Tuesday to see if I can start clomid again. 

The Jinemed recommended losing weight in October after my cycle failed and I was sufficiently motivated thinking I had plenty of time, then the job thing happened and I was just so stressed that I just ate for comfort.

My original plan was to cycle in April but don't think I have enough time now to get off the weight both myself and the Jinemed were hoping for so may have to move that out towards the Summer. 

I feel like my life is on hold as if I have a baby I should try to stay with my current employers if I can but if I can't have a baby want to do a nursing or midwifery degree before I am considered too old - if only we had a crystal ball eh?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

I just wanted to say "hello" and let you know that I'm beginning to feel a bit better.

Thank you all for your posts and kind words and thanks for being there for me - love you all.  

pixie xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to butt in, I don't want to intrude, but I guess you girls would be the most knowledgeable on this!

I'm seeing my Consultant in a month to organise my final go of tx so its really important that we do as much as we can to make it work!  On first go of tx, I did LP and got 6 eggs all of which were top quality.  On second go cos they say I'm a poor responder I did SP and got 7 eggs but 4 were immature!  What's the current thinking on protocols for poor responders long or short better?

Any info would be really appreciated  - thanks folks! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Pixie - nice to see you back hunny     

Kazzie - i decided to stay with my employers three years ago when we first started trying - and im still there now living in hope    Know what you mean about the excess weight i could do with losing a couple of stones myself, but somehow how trouble keeping away from chocolate at the moment!

Kitty - good luck with your next cycle hunny hope you manage to get in transferred  

Hi zuri - i was told not to exercise during stimming but wasnt told why.  Hence the extra 2 stone a bfn and enough chocolate to fill the west midlands. 

Anne - hi hunny - as told to use condoms from start of stimming but didnt bother  used a hot water bottle on tummy and ate enough chocolate brazil nuts to turn me into one, didnt make a jot of difference but will probably still do the same again just in case 

Ally - glad percy is ok hunny    yes im slightly ocd also but mine is tidyness at the mo 

Beachy - hope you enjoyed the film this morning petal 

Littleareca - wow well done on all those follies hun, hope they all have a ice juicy eggie in them  

Angel - still no af hunny, now 4 days late, it really p****** me off cos if i had bothered to us opk i would have known if i had ovulated or not, but ran out of sticks and couldnt be bothered to get any more.  Still got af pains but have had them for the past week now. 

Hi to miranda donkey alegria jo laura purple fishy ophelia ali27 becka and everyone else.

Went to neices birthday party earlier wasnt as bad as i though it would be, apart from one lady there being 7 months pregnant and i couldnt help but wonder how her bump would feel on me   Craving chocolate (must be pmt) so came home did shopping anf have opened a box of celebrations (only a small box ) ahhhh feel a bit better now.

COME ON AF.........SHOW YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!  Did a hpt test yesterday afternoon again and was still a bfn so obviously just af being a total  to me again.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda - sorry hunny our posts crossed.  I thought short protocol or antagonist ( they might be the same) were considered better for the older ladies/poor responders as we dont have to down reg first.  Could be wrong tho and would hate to give you duff advice, sure someone much more knowledgable than me will be on shortly.  Good luck with your cycle tho petal


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Amanda - Hi there, I didnt want to read an run, I am in NO WAY an expert in this department apart from the fact that I too am a poor responder but thought Id share my experience with you. I did the long Pr on my 1st Tx managed 6 egg only 3 were mature enough, whereas my 2nd tx I did the short Pro with flare and only managed 3 eggs only 2 were suitable but 2nd time my left ovary didnt respond at all  but thats not to say the long is better than the short.....it would have probably been the same regardless   but generally they do say Short is better.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Pix - Glad you feeling bit better....  

Amanda - Hmm ntersting one.  I think the general consensous is that you get better qulity embies on the LP, but as a PR I've always done SP as I go no eggs at all on the LP.  I think Nicki W went back to LP as she got better quality eggs on LP, maybe she'll be along later.  There is a belief you get poorer qulaity eggs on high doses rather than on the protocol choice (Im not helping am i!!).  For me I did 3 rounds on SP and my Egg Qulaity vwaried on each cycle with my worst quality enbies resulted in the triplets! I found DHEA improved my quality. For me the decsion was easy as I got no eggs on LP so SP was my only option.  Good Luck and sure the others will be along later with more advice.  Oh and mmature eggs aren't 'bad quality' they just needed to be cooked a bit longer I think so thats just something to consider. 

Kate - Hope Af arrives soon hon.  

X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies!  I appreciate your views very much indeed.

Axxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening ladies   

Kate- The b itch is very late isn't she  . Could you imagine if you were preggers- I know you've done tests but I am always hopeful!!  

Hi Hayleigh- Hope you're well  

Hi and welcome Amanda  

Hello Laura  

Pix- Good for you hunni, each day I'm sure will get better   

A
xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ally - so with you on OCD! I've become obsessed with not wasting food and making stock! Our freezer is PACKED with stock of various varieties and I've become so obsessed I freeze everything, including a bag of veg peelings/ tops of leeks/ veg on the verge of the bin etc etc all to be used in stock, what has happened to me?! I'm currently making a big vat of soup (zero points on the old WeightWatchers) using said stock which will then go into the freezer. I feel like I've turned into  my gran sometimes, but it's strangely satisfying. It won't be too long until Ben is back - enjoy control over the remote honey! 

Kitty - thanks for your tips... Unfortunately I can't get married in Venice as one of my school friends got married there a few years ago. We're thinking of the Amalfi coast near to Naples - it looks stunning. Can't wait to get over there! It'll be just after tx (hopefully) so it'll either be a nice break to get over a failed cycle, or hopefully we'll be waving our hands in the air celebrating our BFP!

Pixie - glad you're feeling a bit better honey   

Kate - glad the party was OK honey.... That bump will be yours soon!   

Anne - hiya honey... how are you doing?

Sorry for no more personals - the soup is calling

Lucy x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Lucy / Kazzie / Kate - I am so with you on the weight issue. I have a couple of stone I need to shift. I got in a panic when a friend told me she put on 4 stone when she was preganant - god, my weight would be off the scale if I put 4 stone on! I went to Slimming World last monday and have been really good this week. Weigh in tomorrow night, but my scales say I've lost 6lbs! Must be my body in shock, going from a diet purely of chocolate, g and t's, white wine and port to not very much alcohol at all and really healthy food!

If you like ice cream, have you tried Skinny Cow Triple Choc Ice Lollies? They are lush - only about 80 calories I think and only 4.5 sins on SW. I've just finished my dinner with one - yum!

jo xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jo - i was doing so well till friday think the pre af munchies came in and not stopped since.  Only had nibbles today plus quite a few celebrations and not really hungry now so just gonna have a smaLL pork sarnie.  back on the ww diet tomoz  Yes hun those ice lollies are gorgeous trouble is i could eat 6 in a row   

Lucy - wow hunny u put me to shame  i have trouble remembering to freeze leftover spag bol   Oh naples how lovely, enjoy every minut hun it flies by so quickly. We got married july last year and have finaly chosen photos for wedding album tonight  

Anne - im always hopeful too sweetie, but having the proper af pains now so hopefully within next couple of days the witch will turn up.  she does anyway 

Hi laura hope the bubbas are ok and ur managing to get some rest


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening girls
Hope you have had a peaceful Sunday.  I've been cooking - yes for the freezer - I made fish pie.  ali I've always been a bit OCD about leftover and stocking the freezer, I love it.  We had roast chicken for dinner and i am about to boil the bones for stock.  I will then make soup!

Good luck to all of you dieting or should  I say healthy eating?  Well done Jo  

Kate I hope AF arrives soon , I hate it when you have that nagging pain and you are kept waiting  

Amanda I'm no expert but I'm on my 3rd tx and I have always done SP.  My first tx was NHS at Hammersmith Hospital.  The 2nd and 3rd are private at the LWC.  They said because of the endo and cysts if they did SP and shut my ovaries down with downregging there was a chance they wouldn't get going again!  

Pixie - glad to see you're feeling a little better  

Ali I had a cat called percy - cool name.  Unfortunately she went missing.  I now have bertie and molly.  bertie is always at the vet as he get stuff from the field in his eye and then gets and ulcer on his eye.   When he walks in winking we know it's a trip to the vet  

Back to the clinic in the morning
Take care xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help everyone.

Miranda,  you made me laugh...it does seem blatantly obvious that I would stop after EC because indeed there won't be any eggies!!!    I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pixie.  I am so sorry to hear about your result.  The girls told me on Friday, I am just so sad for you. I remember with my first tx I was almost shocked when it was a BFN.  Even though you know many people have more than 1 tx before success you always think about the ones you know who hit the jackpot first time.
Did you go to that party last night?
I am not far away from you, if you need to talk in person PM me and I can come and see you.    

Ally.  Just make the most of the remote while Ben is away  

Amanda.  On the LP/SP issue.  My experience is that I had long the first tx and short the second and the the number of eggs was the same.  I did get pg on the SP but I don't think that was the reason.  I definately preferred SP though so if all were equal that is def the route I would go.


Jo/Slycett/Kazzie and anyone else trying to diet. Here's to a chocolate free week!
I am on day 6 of a diet and it feels like I have been doing it for ages.  I have been really good and haven't been hungry but I am still thinking of nothing but food.
I did manage to go to a kids party this afternoon without eating a single crisps.  Usually I eat more than all the kids put together.  I love kids party food.

As you know I have decided to give up on tx.  Then I was just browing ff and found a thread (from October) that talked abotu CRM having a 3 week - 3 month waiting list for donor eggs.  I had discounted donor eggs in the UK because of the long waiting lists.  I had accepted that we would not have another child but now I am in two minds whether to look into CRM.  Oh god, I don't think I can go through all this 'will I be pg soon again'  

Steph.  I managed to go swimming on Sat.  I thought it would be empty because nobody in their right mind would go swimming when it is -5 outside.  It was packed!

Lots of love to everyone

Tracey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Donkey - good luck tomoz hunny  

Tracey - i always say "never say never" hunny its the only thing that keeps me going  

Just wish she would hurry up, my nipples are really sore now and have been for two days


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi girls, sorry - not had time to get on for chats and so knackered now. PIXIE, this is really just for you. Spoke to our sis earlier and she told me your very sad news. I am so so sorry. It's ****, no way round it. After a few days you allow a tiny bit of hope to creep in and then BAM, total shock, disappointment and devastation. Nothing like it. It doesn't matter how much you tell yourself repeatedly 'it won't work', you're never ready for the bad news. I am so very sorry. I feel for you and although I can't understand completely as I only got to 3 days before my test, I can fully imagine how you are feeling. Let yourself grieve, sit in PJ's for days and cry until you have no more to give. Then you will pick yourself up and carry on. Hang in there honey bun. Lots of love, B XXXXX
Love to all .......


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Evening ladies!

I hope you all had a good weekend

Pixie,    for you hunny

And Tracey  I made a vow a long time ago to never say never..... life has away of proving you wrong  

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

p.s. I did actually write S*** but appear to have been censored!! XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Becka   

I wrote a couple of naughty words a few days ago and both mine were edited by mods.  We are such naughty girls  

Purple hi hunny how are you? 

Wish my nips would go back to normal, mite have to cover them with some cotton wool pads tonight


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Kate! How are you? Haven't had chance to fully read thru all posts as not been on since briefly on Wed. Absolutely shattered and need to think about bed soon   Fully stuffed from roast - IN NEW KITCHEN!! 1st Non micro or camping stove cooked meal in almost 3 months!!! Have had ice cream too - well fat! Also bin bad and am on 2nd (or is it 3rd?) glass of wine and having one naughty ***. Terrible memory - wasn't it you on the menthols? Hope you're doing OK Hun XXXX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Kate,

I'm good thank you hunny! Did I miss something about your nips?!?!?!? 

Just waiting like you for our appoint at Lister, I think you're the week before me, but hey, hope we can be cycle budds hey  

How are yoiu doing apart from the nips  

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps - im just waiting for af to arrive hun, should have been here thursday but she's playing silly beggars with me.  Did test friday and yesterday  just in case the christmas fairy had been    Not doing any more as does my head in   Have had af pains since last monday but the last couple of days have had achy boobs and really sore nips which i never usually get.  The pains ar getting a bit worse now so hopefully she'll turn up soon   Yay hunny sure hope we can be cycle buddies, dont inend to join a thread tho this time as they move really quickly (tho not as fast as this one  ) and would never keep up.

Becka - yes hun im still on the menthols, they are making me feel sick at the mo tho so not really had many today.  Am buying lozenges and chewing gum tomorrow as really have gotta give up before going through tx (this time hopefully for good).  Glad you had a nice dinner hun, ooooo new kitchen eh?  Were just gonna get door changed on ours, its all we can afford   Im with ou on the well fat sweetie, just had four jammy chocolate teacakes


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh Kate...... who knows hey, I'm keeping things crossed for you hunny! natural miracles happen and who says its not just a late implanter?!?!?

I'd even be happy not to have you as a cycle bud if you have your own natural miracle, I don't mean to give you false hope, but keeping everything crossed for you     

Sxxxx


----------



## BDP (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Purple - bet you're counting the days now till Lister appointment. As soon as you have a date you just want to get going don't you? (here's me sounding like an old pro when I've only done it once)!
Kate - yes, def try and give up for the tx at least hun . I gave up for over a month, then just 1-1/2 last w/e and one this eve (although I think that was mainly cause my friend came round and rolled one up before she left - peer pressure eh - what am I - 16? - I wish!!)
I find it easier if I am not drinking (wine) - bite your nails, twirl some worry beads/hair/whatever. Tons of water too! If you start now you'll feel fully purified by your appointment on the 28th (think I got that right?) 

Sleep tight girlies. I'd better log off now and get some shut eye - god knows I need my beauty sleep.
XXXX
p.s. DH is in new kitchen in strop cause he's getting no action from me (he did yesterday - HOW demanding?!!!)
Oh, and he's a carpenter by the way, so that's how I got a new kitchen - still overspent tho. On economy drive now. In Lidl's yesterday - onions in particular are a bargain!!
Still have job (for the mo) but others don't so not a good place to be. Ho hum, onwards and upwards.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey BDP,

Yes half excited half nervous   last appoint with fert dr was DE speech so not too sure

Congrats on the new kitchen, tell hubby to calm down   Sweet dreams hunny

Sx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Lucy

Amalfi Coast is a beautiful venue.  I used trip advisor (www.tripadvisor.co.uk) to plan my wedding.  There are lots of independent experts in the forums very willing to offer advice, reviews, costings etc and I met a very good friend that way.  Good luck.

Glad to hear your feeling better pixie.

Kx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Beach - hello - how was the movie?  

Ally - I'll get that drug demo Friday i think.  Sounds tricky   Ben will be back in no time....with presents too.  What did you make and freeze?  I'm the same.  Defrosted my freezer today to make room for more home cooked delights!!  

Kate - hope AF turns up soon but hope more for a miracle  

Miranda - hello  

Kazzie - thansk for posting those instructions.  Very helpful and I'm sure I will be referring back to them.  I will be on 300 a day so 4 vials?  Sorry that the cap thingy didn't do the trick this month  

Latestarter -  

Pixie - glad to read that you are starting to feel a little better  

Juicy - hello!  Over half way now  

Alegria - hello  

Donkey -   for tomorrow.  I freeze all leftovers too, including red wine in ice cube trays.  It stops me feeling obliged to drink to the end of the bottle and is great for stwes etc.  

Lucy - I reckon the WW scales are wrong.  they do that deliberately so that you go again adn then when you have been a few weeks they put them back to normal and then you keep going cos you think its working.  Take no notice - you are half a stone lighter than they say  

Angel -  

Littleareca - 12 follies    Brill!!

Jo - hello  

Zuri - wow - 8!!  How exciting!  

Anne - I had a "cuddle" this morning too   and then a little nap before getting up at noon!!  

Kitty - I was having dinner with DP last night in a quet pub and I could hear this group of people on another table discussing a friend/relative who was needing/wanting IVF in Hampshire and they were slating Hampshire PCT for being so underfunded for this tx.  i so wanted to go and join in. 

Amanda - I was told by a different Lister cons to mine that they feel there is no difference in the protocols for PR's, more getting the right level of drugs.  

Bobbi - How was Wales?  

Hayleigh -  

Laura - how you getting on?  

Tracey - why did you have to mention crisps?  i'll have to go and eat some now    Well done on your diet.  I tried a detox one last week.  Lasted 4 days instead of 7.  Too hard and I was dreaming of food.  

BDP - congrats on kitchen.  You'll need to start the PR Bake and Freeze rituals too now  

Purple -  

LJ - where are you  

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Sorry the weekend is over    Flown by as usual.  And as usual i ate my way through it!!  Happy new week.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Ally and Alli - Thank you so much!  I was a little shell shocked on friday but its now sunk in and I actually feel slightly relieved!!  At least now I know that there is something wrong - instead of not knowing and wondering why the stims don't work!  On my last cycle I got 2 eggs - both over fertilized so they were both probably really bad quality BUT a year ago I over stimmed on a clomid IUI cycle with 4 follies so after chatting to my con I've got nothing to lose my doing a clomid cycle just to see if I respond to an anti-estrogen better than FSH.  The way he described it was Pay As You Go LOL!!  I've got clomid anyway left over and we can just see how it goes - if I don't recruit follies then I've lost nothing!

DH and I have decided to do the Clomid cycle and one IVF before we move onto donor eggs.  Does that sound like a plan?  Anne - thank you for your reply too!!  You guys made me feel so much better xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Swinz - sorry hon...knew I missed a least one person.  i understand what you mean about feeling slightly relieved.  For me, now that its sunk in, I feel that it just reinforces the message that I am running out of time which scares the hell out of me BUT I would be so confused if it was much higher but my FSH was still high and my follie count was low.  Does that make sense?  Your plan sounds like a great one.

Can I ask what your FSH has been?  Mine is on my signature.  xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171686.new#new


----------

